# Third try's the charm.



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

Male, 20 yrs old, 6'5", 248lbs.

Going to give carb cycling a try.  Started yesterday.  Here are the basics of my diet:


620 cals/meal
62g protein/meal
supplement with 20g fish oil, 1 multivitamin, and 15g creatine/day
3/6 meals 1 cup green veggies



High carb day:
4/6 meals = as many approved carbs as needed
must first eat minimum amount of protein
must first eat 1 apple

2/6 meals = protein only


Low carb day:
1g carbs/lb of bodyweight = 248g carbs/day
3/6 meals = carbs
82g carbs/meal
1 piece fruit with same 3/6 meals
other 3/6 meals protein only


No carb day:
6/6 meals = protein only


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

Meals for 12/17:  No carb day

Meal 1: 40g whey, 2 T. natty PB, multivitamin
Meal 2: Can of tuna, 3 T. light safflower mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3: ~6 ounces chicken, 20g whey, 5g fish oil
Meal 4: ~8 ounces chicken
Meal 5: ~8 ounces chicken, 2 T. natty PB
Meal 6: 40g whey, 1 T. natty PB, 5g fish oil

Totals:
Cals - 2439
Fat - 86 *not including fish oil
Carbs - 33
Protein - 379

I think my fat was a bit high... i added fat to 4 meals instead of just two.   I dont think its too bad for my first attempt, though.  Next no carb day ill probably add fat to whichever meal i have tuna with, and the last meal of the day before bed.  I also need to get some green veggies in there.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2003)

good luck man, hang in there.  stick with it.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2003)

> I think my fat was a bit high... i added fat to 4 meals instead of just two.  I dont think its too bad for my first attempt, though. Next no carb day ill probably add fat to whichever meal i have tuna with, and the last meal of the day before bed. I also need to get some green veggies in there.


That would be because of the Mayo and the extra T of Natty PB.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That would be because of the Mayo and the extra T of Natty PB.



But its LIGHT saff mayo!  Only 4g fat per T (only 1 T of full fat mayo makes my tuna too dry).


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2003)

But thats 12G fat.  If you want to keep the mayo then you need to get rid of one of your meals with 2T. Natty PB.  Remember, only 2 high fat meals, not 3


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

Meals for 12/18:  Low carb day

Meal 1:  40g whey, apple, 1.2 cups brown rice (couldnt finish the rest... lol), 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese (my first time trying it... i ate it right out of the container.  Y U C K !)
Meal 2:  Can of tuna, 3 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3:  60g whey, 1.5 cups brown rice, apple
Meal 4:  Can of tuna, 3 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 5:  60g whey, apple, 1.5 cups brown rice
Meal 6:  40g whey (ill just add s'more fish oil in here... since i cant afford any more tasty fats to slow digestion  )

Totals:
Cals - 3230
Fat - 61
Carb - 302
Protein - 376

Still having trouble with fat.  I'd like to get it down around 40g/day... i guess i can start by taking off a T. of saff mayo from my tuna meals.  

Cottage cheese is just plain _nasty_.  I need to find some recipes or something....

And WTF!  This is my "low" carb day, yet i had a hell of a time eating everything.  I had no idea how messed up my metabolism had become.

Also... my carbs were over by about 50g.  I think this is because of the apples.  Are the carbs from apples counted into the total?


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

btw, here's a link to my fitday journal:

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Monolith2


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

Ugh... looking at my meals from 12/18 again... and i just realized that a full 200g of my protein for the day came from whey.  That sucks.  Time to go buy more chicken i guess....

And still havent been getting any green veggies.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Still having trouble with fat.  I'd like to get it down around 40g/day... i guess i can start by taking off a T. of saff mayo from my tuna meals.
> 
> *Your fat is fine at 60G*
> ...


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

Ahh... ok.  Yeah, i thought a whole apple with every carb meal was a bit much... but per TP's article, i should be eating "a 50-100 cal piece of fruit with each carb meal".  My 6.5 ounce apples came out (according to fitday) at exactly 100 cals.   I certainly wont complain about getting to eat less, though.

Bizarrely, i think tomorrow's high carb day is going to be my toughest.  I'm gonna force myself to eat a crapload of food, like 700 cals/meal, just to see how fast i can get my metabo going.

I mean, just a few months ago, i was throwin down 6k cals a day and i was STILL hungry.  Stupid body.


----------



## senimoni (Dec 18, 2003)

I had my first high carb day today.....I quite enjoyed...I love sweet potatoes!!! I don't know what I'll do for my low carb day b/c I'm not good with measuring carbs just yet.

Good Luck


----------



## Monolith (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> I had my first high carb day today.....I quite enjoyed...I love sweet potatoes!!! I don't know what I'll do for my low carb day b/c I'm not good with measuring carbs just yet.
> 
> Good Luck



ooooh... good call.  i havent had sweet potato's in a while - but theyre awesome!  ill pick some up at the store tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 19, 2003)

Man... i tried some regular sodium-packed tuna today for the first time in a while, and YUCK!  It almost made me puke.  The sodium free tuna may be a little dry... but its better then that stuff.


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

Ever try protein pancakes? Any eay way to eat cottage cheese and you'd never know any was in their! Let me know is you want the recipe. On my high carb days I eat usually eat my 3 high carb  meals all protein pancakes!


----------



## Monolith (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ever try protein pancakes? Any eay way to eat cottage cheese and you'd never know any was in their! Let me know is you want the recipe. On my high carb days I eat usually eat my 3 high carb  meals all protein pancakes!



Yeah, i'd love the recipe.  You make them sound pretty tasty!

I dunno how they'd turn out with me as the chef, though... im a calamity in the kitchen.  Took me a few weeks just to figure out how to cook chicken breasts that tasted good.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 19, 2003)

WOW!  I had an absolutely _awesome_ back workout today.  I havent felt this way since Jodi first gave me a proper diet to follow about a year ago.

Also, i'm not quite sure how, but my metabolism is speeding up a lot faster than i thought it would.  I ate 2 cups of rice, 10 oz of chicken, half an apple, a T. of flax, 5g fish oil, and i was hungry 2 hours later.


----------



## senimoni (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes...plz post the recipe!!


----------



## Monolith (Dec 19, 2003)

Meals for 12/19:  High carb day

Meal 1:  60g whey, 5g fish oil
Meal 2:  10oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 1 T. flax oil, 5g fish oil, apple
Meal 3:  8oz chicken, 2 cups brown rice, apple, 5g fish oil
Meal 4:  2 slice wheat bread, 2 T. nat PB, 60g whey
Meal 5:  8oz sweet potato, 8oz chicken, apple
Meal 6:  60g whey, 5g fish oil

Totals: 
Cals - 3702
Fat - 77
Carbs - 278
Protein - 461

*Totals are not including apples or fish oil.

Still didnt get any veggies... keep forgetting.  Fat went too high again, too.  I only added a total of 26g of fat, but i wasnt counting on how much fat the other stuff has naturally.

Also disappointed in my carb intake.  Just barely went above my carb requirements for a low carb day.

I'm almost looking forward to tomorrows no carb day... much easier to manage the meals.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Why are you counting your carbs?  High carb days means no counting carbs.  Eat til your satisfied.  On top of that, I eat more carbs than that on my high carb days and I'm 1/2 your weight 

Eat up boy.  You will learn to enjoy the high carb days.  Everyone and I mean everyone bitches about them at first, then after a week or two they love the high carb days and bitch about the no carb days.  

Lets see what tomorrow is and, if you want, I can't help make suggestions on the fat.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why are you counting your carbs?  High carb days means no counting carbs.  Eat til your satisfied.  On top of that, I eat more carbs than that on my high carb days and I'm 1/2 your weight
> 
> Eat up boy.  You will learn to enjoy the high carb days.  Everyone and I mean everyone bitches about them at first, then after a week or two they love the high carb days and bitch about the no carb days.
> ...



haha... so wait, im not even supposed to COUNT my carbs on the high carb days?  What if i eat 600g of carbs and dont even realize it?  

But no worries, today's a no carb day... WOOHOO!  LOL 

And yeah, please give me some idea's on how i can cut the fat.  With eating so much other "lean" food, im getting a ton of natural fat.  Seems like if i add even the smallest amount of extra fat i go over 60g.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 20, 2003)

Hmmm...

Since im allowed to eat just about as much protein as i want on no carb days (for all of the days, actually), is it critical that i stick to 6 defined meals?  Can i just eat protein whenever i get hungry throughout the day?


----------



## Monolith (Dec 20, 2003)

Meals for 12/20:  No carb day

Meal 1:  6oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 2:  can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3:  5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 4:  9.5oz beef tenderloin
Meal 5:  6.5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 6:  60g whey

Totals:
Cals - 2443
Fat - 75
Carbs - 18
Protein - 415

*Totals not including fish oil.

Again with the veggies. 

Fat was high again.  I think it was the 10oz of tenderloin... according to fitday, it added 33g of fat.   I even tried having my tuna with only 2 T. of mayo (yuck!).

I wasnt really craving carbs today... but i WAS craving more food in general.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 21, 2003)

lol... i weighed myself today, and im down to 243.  I know its water loss from the no carb day, but it was still nice motivation.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 21, 2003)

wow... i just ate something really weird.

i just finished a can of tuna with some saff mayo... and was thinking about what i should have for a carb source and s'more protein.  then i remembered i had a sweet potato left.  then i remembered i still had some cottage cheese..........

so, yes, i combined them.  one cooked 8oz sweet potato mashed in a bowl with 1/2 cup of cottage cheese mixed in.  i'm eating it now... and im not quite sure how to describe it.  it looks extremely unappealing (in fact it looks like someone ate it 20 minutes ago).  its bright orange with little white chunks sprinkled in it. like a radioactive salami or something. 

as for the taste, its not that bad.  i finished it without any grimaces.  i dont think it'll be at the top of my list for my next meal, though...


----------



## Monolith (Dec 21, 2003)

If i eat my 3 carb meals for my low carb day... and arent meeting the daily requirements for carbs, can i add a fourth carb meal?  or should i stick to only 3/6 meals?


----------



## Monolith (Dec 21, 2003)

Meals for 12/21: Low carb day

Meal 1: 7oz sweet potato, 60g whey
Meal 2: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 8oz sweet potato, 1/2 cup cottage cheese
Meal 3: 2 cups broccoli, 1.5 cups brown rice, 7.5oz chicken, apple
Meal 4: 6oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 5: 6oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 6: 40g whey, 2 T. PB

Totals:
Cals - 3007
Fat - 62
Carbs - 204
Protein - 397

*Totals not including broccoli, apples, or fish oil

Fat was on target, but i screwed up my fruit intake.  At least i got *some* veggies in today.  Carbs were low, too.  It's hard when a sweet potato is _almost_ enough carbs for one meal, but not quite enough.  I need to find something to eat thats only like 10g of carbs more....  I guess i should just break out the brown rice again.

And god damn, im going through chicken like crazy!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> If i eat my 3 carb meals for my low carb day... and arent meeting the daily requirements for carbs, can i add a fourth carb meal?  or should i stick to only 3/6 meals?




Meet your carb requirememts. Only 3 carb meals allowed on low carb day if you are doing 6 meals. (2 carb meals if you are doing 5 meals per day).

As for your other question, in the other thread about protein: 
Yes you can eat as much protein as you want, but at your meals. You should not be grazing or snacking. 
Stick to a scheduled meal plan


----------



## Monolith (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Meet your carb requirememts. Only 3 carb meals allowed on low carb day if you are doing 6 meals. (2 carb meals if you are doing 5 meals per day).
> 
> As for your other question, in the other thread about protein:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 22, 2003)

I just had a piece of pepperoni pizza... 

I put up a valiant fight, but my friend ordered it anyway.  haha, not a good excuse, i know... but at least it was on my high carb day.

I was planning on giving myself a cheat meal every 2 weeks anyway, just didnt think i was gonna start this soon.

Next cheat: January 5th.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 22, 2003)

The carb cycle is not designed to incorporate cheats since are you taking in carbs. A cheat every 2 weeks on this plan will truely slow down progress.

Just informing you now so you don't wonder  later on


----------



## Monolith (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> The carb cycle is not designed to incorporate cheats since are you taking in carbs. A cheat every 2 weeks on this plan will truely slow down progress.
> 
> Just informing you now so you don't wonder  later on



DAMMIT!

That stinks... 

At least i found out only 5 days into the diet, and not several weeks, though.  Thanks. 

This diet is getting to be a bit of a pain.  The only real protein sources i have are chicken and whey.  And since i weigh ~245, that means im eating a LOT of both each day.  I've got cans of tuna, but keeping my fat at 60g a day means tuna has become a rare treat.  Not to mention that jar of natty PB taunting me every time i open the fridge.  LOL  It takes me like 20 minutes just to eat each meal.  On a high carb day, each meal is like 8oz chicken, a couple cups of rice, broccoli, fish oil, etc.  It's like a full time job.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 22, 2003)

Meals for 12/22:  High carb day

Meal 1: 6oz chicken, 20g whey, 2 cups rice, apple
Meal 2: 1 slice pepperoni pizza  , 6oz chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice, apple
Meal 3: 60g whey, 2 cups brown rice, apple
Meal 4: 7.5oz chicken, 1 cup brown rice, 6.5 ounce sweet potato, apple
Meal 5: 60g whey
Meal 6: 40g whey

Totals:
Cals - 3737
Fat - 66
Carbs - 359
Protein - 414

*Totals not including fish oil or apples


Well, i think i've started to enjoy the high carb days.  Jodi was right.   I need to find a way to make meals easier to prepare/eat, though.  I've got a ton of rice in the fridge, along with chicken breasts... but the rice is really hard to get down.  It's dry, and im just dying to put a T. of flax over it, but i cant if im going to keep fat down to 60g/day.  I'm eating so much chicken too... and even with all the chicken, a ton of my protein is coming from whey.  I'm going to give this diet my all, but i'm not sure how long i can keep eating nothing but chicken, brown rice and whey.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2003)

Maybe some salsa would help on the rice issue.  Gives it some flavor and makes it not so dry


----------



## Monolith (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Maybe some salsa would help on the rice issue.  Gives it some flavor and makes it not so dry



Good idea!  Any suggestions as to the brand?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2003)

I like Newman's own salsa.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2003)

I actually like Pace Picante sauce the best or the Tostitos brand is also yummy.  Both can be found at Sam's club.  Who can pass up a vat of salsa?


----------



## Monolith (Dec 23, 2003)

Haha... i'll try a few different brands.

Are there any carbs in the salsa?  Is it something i can safely have on a no carb day?


----------



## Monolith (Dec 23, 2003)

Meals for 12/23:  No carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey
Meal 2: 7.4oz chicken
Meal 3: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 4: 6.4oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 5: 60g whey, 2 T. natty PB
Meal 6: 60g whey

Totals:
Cals - 2297
Fat - 61
Carbs - 32
Protein - 407

Ran out of chicken AND fish oil today.  Only had 5g of fish oil left... took it this morning with the first meal.  Chicken, as you can see, only lasted me to the 4th meal.  Sooo much whey today... i feel gross.  I need solid food, but i dont have anything else that's lean.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 24, 2003)

I was going to say where is the fih oil

As for feeling sick, you have _way_ too much whey


----------



## Monolith (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I was going to say where is the fih oil
> 
> As for feeling sick, you have _way_ too much whey



WHOA!  I'm absolutely _swimming_ in fish oil today.  I ordered 12 1gx100 bottles of it on monday, and it just got here today.  Should last me a couple months.  It's like an early xmas gift.  

Yeah... im getting sick of this whey.  You know what the worst part of it is, though?  It's Optimum's _STRAWBERRY_ flavor!  The most godawful whey flavor ever.  

I'm gonna run down to the store today and see if i can get s'more chicken, but i'm not sure what their holiday hours are.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, I always wondered how the strawberry flavor tasted.  I was always tempted to pick up a container just to taste it but I guess that is a bad idea, lol.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Wow, I always wondered how the strawberry flavor tasted.  I was always tempted to pick up a container just to taste it but I guess that is a bad idea, lol.



Well here's the thing... if you make it into a legitimate shake, with a couple T. of cream and some strawberrys, it tastes GREAT!  But as i've been having it recently, with just water (and with 60g at a time... a lot of floaters...  ), it's pretty nasty.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah, most flavors will taste good if blended with that stuff, unfortunatly I am mostly on the run so I have to get flavors that taste good in a shaker bottle when mixed with water.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, most flavors will taste good if blended with that stuff, unfortunatly I am mostly on the run so I have to get flavors that taste good in a shaker bottle when mixed with water.



Stick to chocolate then.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 25, 2003)

Meals for 12/24 and 12/25:  Low carb and High carb days

Meals 1-6:  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

AKA: Christmas food claims another victim.  I was able to keep my protein intake consistent, but everything else went to hell.

Tomorrow i'll just have to start fresh, because today was just disgusting.  I had three cookies, a piece of cake, and a slice of yule log.  Not to mention all the uber-carby stuff with xmas dinner.

Ah well.  It was tasty at least.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2003)

You should see what my meals look like these past couple of days


----------



## Monolith (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> You should see what my meals look like these past couple of days



lol 

I just had another cookie...  

I just tell myself that i'm "getting it all out of my system" for tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 27, 2003)

Meals for 12/26: No carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey
Meal 2: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: 60g whey

Still recovering from xmas... :/

Havent gotten to the store yet.  No chicken.  I'm going tomorrow....

Also, my sleep cycle is all screwed up.  It's 5:15am and i havent gone to bed yet.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 27, 2003)

Meals for 12/27:  No carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey
Meal 2: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3: 6.5oz chicken, 1 cup broccoli
Meal 4: 5.5oz chicken, 20g whey, 2 T. natty PB
Meal 5: 60g whey
Meal 6: missed

Totals:
Cals - 1894
Fat - 54
Carbs - 26
Protein - 328

Decided to have 2 no carb days in a row for a couple reasons.  One, i still felt like jabba after eating all that crap on xmas.  Two, monday is chest/bi day, which usually kills me, and i wanted my high carb day to coincide with it.  Still, my diet today sucked.  Cals were **WAY** too low.  That missed meal really killed me.  Tomorrow will be a perfect diet day, or i'll die trying.

My sleep cycle is still messed up... it's 3 am and im only just going to bed.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 28, 2003)

Meals for 12/29:  Low Carb Day

Meal 1: 7.5oz chicken
Meal 2: 1.75 cup brown rice, 8oz chicken (forgot apple  )
Meal 3: 1.75 cup brown rice, 1 T. flax, 8oz chicken, apple
Meal 4: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 5: 1.75 cup brown rice, 60g whey, apple

Totals:  *per usual, not including fish oil or apples (or veggies if i ate any...  )

Cals - 3290
Fat - 61
Carbs - 299
Protein - 362

Carbs were a little high, protein was a little low.  Protein was likely because i missed my sixth meal... AGAIN.  I'll get it once i get my sleep cycle back to normal.

Next low carb day i'll just stick with 1.5 cups of brown rice at the carb meals... 1.75 looks like it was just a lil too high.  At least ive finally got the fat down to a consistent amount.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 29, 2003)

Meals for 12/30:  High carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey, 2 cups brown rice
Meal 2: 6.5oz chicken, 20g whey, apple, 1 cup brown rice
Meal 3: 1 cup brown rice, 60g whey
Meal 4: 4 slice wheat bread (YUM!!), 2 T. natty PB, 60g whey
Meal 5: 6.5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: not including fish oil or apples
Cals - 3556
Fat - 72
Carb - 293
Protein - 446

Besides the wheat bread, i didnt enjoy my carbs at all today.  I keep forgetting to pick up some salsa at the store to throw on my rice.

Besides that, are there any other _tasty_ carbs allowed on this plan?  Besides the sweet potato?  If not, i'll live with it... but alternatives would be great. 

On a side note, i had a freakin' killer chest/bi workout today.  I had planned on doing a dropset for my last set on chest... and feeling a little blown from the first few sets, i set the weight a bit lower than what it would normally be at.  Still couldnt do more than a couple reps... lol!  Weights went up in previous sets tho, so im not complaining.

Also:  I saw a guy squatting near 600lbs in my gym today.  He made it look easy as hell too.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 31, 2003)

Meals for 12/30:  No carb day (just realized i had been messing up my dates  )

Meal 1: 5.5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 2: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3: 6oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 6: 60g whey

Totals:
Cals - 2161
Fat - 52
Carbs - 28
Protein - 395

I'm happy with today, with the exception that i'm still having trouble with getting any veggies/fiber.

Can i substitute something like metamusil for veggies?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2003)

I have been using Benefiber and love it!!! It causes no tummy distress  and the best part is you can put it in anything.  I put it in my protein shakes.  1T=4g of carbs/3 of which are fiber so it does not add too many unwanted carbs.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I have been using Benefiber and love it!!! It causes no tummy distress  and the best part is you can put it in anything.  I put it in my protein shakes.  1T=4g of carbs/3 of which are fiber so it does not add too many unwanted carbs.



Nice, i'll give it a shot.  1/4 of it still being carbs, ill have to find something else to use on my no carb days, though....  ugh.  steaming up broccoli every 3 hours is so annoying. :/


----------



## Monolith (Jan 1, 2004)

Meals for 1/1/*04* (Happy New Year!  ):  Low Carb Day

Meal 1: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 2: 1.5 cups brown rice, 60g whey, apple
Meal 3: 6oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 2 T. salsa (YUM!), apple
Meal 4: 8.75oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 2 T. salsa, apple
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. flax oil
Meal 6: 60g whey

Totals:
Cals - 3172
Fat - 62
Carbs - 240
Protein - 408

Again, im satisfied with the day.  Fat was kept around 60g again... i'm glad im getting consistent with this.  I had trouble with it in the beginning.

The salsa made a HUGE difference in the rice.  Much easier to eat now.  Awesome tip. 

I'm almost out of whey, though... i ordered some from Mike earlier today.  Hope it gets here by friday.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2004)

> The salsa made a HUGE difference in the rice.  Much easier to eat now.  Awesome tip.



Glad it worked out


----------



## Monolith (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Glad it worked out



I actually look forward to the rice now. 

Which might actually be a bad thing... low carb days are going to be much more painful now.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 2, 2004)

Meals for 1/1/04:  High carb day (ive given up on trying to get the dates right  )

Meal 1: 2 cups brown rice, 10oz chicken, 2 T. salsa
Meal 2: 1 cup brown rice, apple, 6oz chicken, 2 T. salsa
Meal 3: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey, 2 cups broccoli
Meal 4: 5oz chicken, 3 cups brown rice, apple, 4 T. salsa
Meal 5: 1.5 cups brown rice, 4 slice wheat bread, 2 T. natty PB, apple, 2 T. salsa

Totals: *not including apples, veggies, fish oil, etc
Cals - 3773
Fat - 67
Carbs - 437 
Protein - 342

What a change from a couple weeks ago.  I've gone from not being able to eat 1.5 cups of rice at a sitting, to eating 3+ cups.  Very tasty with the salsa. 

I'm curious though... is salsa something i should only add on high carb days?  Similar to the wheat bread?  The salsa just seems too tasty to be something i can add so often.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2004)

I have salasa all the3 time thorugh out my diet,  until the end when I need to watch my sodium intake.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have salasa all the3 time thorugh out my diet,  until the end when I need to watch my sodium intake.



Damn... that's like music to my ears.  I think i could probably go through an entire jar of salsa on a high carb day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, just make sure it fits into the diet plan that you are doing.  I don;t diet like you do so for me I can get away with it but you are using someone elses plan so it may not work with what they are trying to do.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well, just make sure it fits into the diet plan that you are doing.  I don;t diet like you do so for me I can get away with it but you are using someone elses plan so it may not work with what they are trying to do.



That's a good thought.  I mentioned it to TP (it's his carb cycling diet), and looks like its acceptable.  Phew.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 3, 2004)

Meals for 1/2:  No carb day

Meal 1: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 2: 60g whey
Meal 3: 60g whey
Meal 4: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 5: 8.25oz chicken (finally got to the store to get some chicken... whey = YUCK)
Meal 6: 6.75oz chicken

Totals:
Cals - 2097
Fat - 52
Carbs - 24
Protein - 380

Whey nearly made me sick again... but i ran out of chicken. 

Got a little bit at the store late today, but i need to stock up on more tomorrow.  It goes bad so quickly though.  I go through like 6lbs of it every 2 days.  I'm gonna have to start my own chicken farm just to keep up.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

Chicken doesn't go bad that quickly, just buy a bunch and freeaze it.  It will be okay for a long time then.  I usually buy the whole chicken breat (bine skin and all) then I boil it, let it cool and then skin and de-bone it.  It saves a lot of money and I get way more chicken then if I spend my money on the pre-sliced chicken breasts.  it is a little more work but I don't mind it that much anymore.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Chicken doesn't go bad that quickly, just buy a bunch and freeaze it.  It will be okay for a long time then.  I usually buy the whole chicken breat (bine skin and all) then I boil it, let it cool and then skin and de-bone it.  It saves a lot of money and I get way more chicken then if I spend my money on the pre-sliced chicken breasts.  it is a little more work but I don't mind it that much anymore.



Hey, thats a pretty good idea with the bone-in breasts.  It would be a lot cheaper....  The breasts i bought at the store last night were $5.50/lb. 

How long does chicken typically last in a refrigerator once its cooked?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2004)

Holy crap that's expensive.  Do you have a Sam's or Costco near?  I get a 5lb bag of chx tenderloins (99% FF/non-breaded) for around $11.

I cook about half a bag at a time and eat it all week.  Never been sick yet!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Holy crap that's expensive.  Do you have a Sam's or Costco near?  I get a 5lb bag of chx tenderloins (99% FF/non-breaded) for around $11.
> 
> I cook about half a bag at a time and eat it all week.  Never been sick yet!



We've got a costco, but im not a member.  There's a place just like it nearby though, called "BJ's".  I'll check there for those tenderloins... sound like it would be a much better deal.  Tenderloins would probably cook a lot faster, too.

Also:
I just got back from the gym and seriously sprained my lower back.   Third rep on second set of deads, and i got a mild pain in the lower back.  Didnt think too much of it, and did another rep... then it got a little worse.  Stopped there.  Now i've got a mild throbbing pain.  Hurts like a bitch when i bend over.  

I was planning on doing squats tuesday, but i doubt this'll be healed up enough for them.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey, thats a pretty good idea with the bone-in breasts.  It would be a lot cheaper....  The breasts i bought at the store last night were $5.50/lb.
> 
> How long does chicken typically last in a refrigerator once its cooked?



I'll cook some on Sunday and eat it up until wed.  Then, wed. night I cook some more for the rest of the week.  So I keep it about 3 days.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 4, 2004)

Meals for 1/3:  Low Carb Day

Meal 1: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 2: 1.5 cups brown rice, 7.5oz chicken, 2 T. salsa
Meal 3: 60g whey
Meal 4: 1.5 cups brown rice, 4oz chicken, 20g whey, 2 T. salsa
Meal 5: 1.5 cups brown rice, can of tuna, 20g whey, 1 T. flax oil, 3 T. salsa
Meal 6: 60g whey

Totals:
Cals - 3088
Fat - 59
Carbs - 250
Protein - 396

I'm beginning to get pretty good at keeping my carbs right around 248g/day on low carb days.  I thought it would take longer to get right.  Fat was good as well.

Still eating too much whey per meal, and not getting fiber/veggies.  Going to the store tomorrow, ill pick up some metamucil or that benefiber.

Shopping list:
Apples, chicken, chicken, more chicken, some chicken, maybe some more chicken, and chicken.  Also need cottage cheese and PB.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll warn you that the metamucil will taste like drinking sand sludge  The benefiber safely mixes in a water or a shake and  you do not know it's there.  Oh hey..you grocery list doesn't mention chicken


----------



## Monolith (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'll warn you that the metamucil will taste like drinking sand sludge  The benefiber safely mixes in a water or a shake and  you do not know it's there.  Oh hey..you grocery list doesn't mention chicken



Sludge eh?  Well, maybe... but i can't imagine how anything can taste worse than the whey i've been eating lately.  I ran out of Optimum, and my order from 1fast didnt get here for friday, so i've been using some old GNC stuff i had.  Talk about sludge... literally makes me want to vomit just when i take the cover off the tub. 

And thanks for the reminder about the chicken... i'll add it to my list.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 5, 2004)

Meals for 1/4:  High Carb Day

Meal 1: 60g whey, 2 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: 2 cups brown rice, 7oz chicken, apple, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: 2 cups brown rice, 6.5oz chicken, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: 60g whey, 1 T. flax
Meal 5: 1.25 cups brown rice, apple, 6.4oz chicken, 3 T. salsa, 4 pieces wheat bread, 2 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3996
Fat - 74
Carbs - 458
Protein - 366

Still not getting 6 meals in... pissing me off.  I need to stay awake longer.  I'm sleeping like 9 hours a day...


----------



## Monolith (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, it's been 2.5 weeks since i started this meal plan.  Weighed myself this morning, and i lost...............












































Drum roll please!









































1.5 lbs! 

I'm actually quite pleased.  I cheated excessively in the beginning of the diet, so its probably closer to 1.5 weeks that ive been carb cycling.  I'm also extremely suprised at just how many carbs i can eat and still see an overall decrease in bodyweight.  It feels like im bulking, yet still losing bf.

Let's see if a strictly clean diet for the next 2 weeks accelerates the fat loss at all.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 5, 2004)

Meals for 1/5:  No carb day

Meal 1: 6.5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 2: 5.5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 3: 60g whey
Meal 4: 8.25oz chicken, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 1989
Fat - 51
Carbs - 22
Protein - 358

A shitty day.  Cals were way too low, even for a no carb day.  Gym sucked today as well.  Maybe it was because it was a no carb day... but my weights decreased slightly.  Very unmotivating.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 6, 2004)

Meals for 1/6:  Low carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey
Meal 2: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 9oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: apple, 8oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3298
Fat - 56
Carbs - 256
Protein - 433

Missed fat with a meal.  No fiber.  Weights in the gym were adequate.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 8, 2004)

Meal for 1/7:  High carb day

Meal 1: apple, 9oz chicken, 2 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 3: apple, 7.5oz chicken, 2.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: apple, 9oz chicken, 2.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: apple, 60g whey, 8.5oz sweet potato
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 4320
Fat - 68
Carbs - 439
Protein - 471

God damn... i ate a crapload of food today.  

If i can actually lose weight, and eat like this every 3 days... i swear i'll mail TP a check for $100! 

A tweak just might be in order... sunday's weight will tell.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

best of luck Monolith!  looks great!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow... for a no carb day, i just had a heck of a tri/shoulder workout.  Tri's havent felt this good in a while.  Probably has something to do with the E/C stack i had prior to hittin the gym... havent done one in a while. 




> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> best of luck Monolith!  looks great!



Hey, thanks!  Yeah... eating that much food on a "cut" probably looks great to everyone. 

I'm beginning to get a little skeptical that it's this easy... i think my high carb days are getting just a little overdone.  Time will tell i guess.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

> I'm actually quite pleased. I cheated excessively in the beginning of the diet, so its probably closer to 1.5 weeks that ive been carb cycling. I'm also extremely suprised at just how many carbs i can eat and still see an overall decrease in bodyweight. It feels like im bulking, yet still losing bf.



Good.  Now see what you could have done if you didn't cheat 

Being able to eat all these carbs is my favorite part about this plan


----------



## Monolith (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good.  Now see what you could have done if you didn't cheat
> 
> Being able to eat all these carbs is my favorite part about this plan



Yeah... but did you see my last high carb day?  Remember when i said i didnt like the high carb days?  Well... i think i've gotten over that hurdle - and then some.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 8, 2004)

Meals for 1/8:  No carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey
Meal 2: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3: 60g whey
Meal 4: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 5: 60g whey
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 2165
Fat - 57
Carbs - 39
Protein - 388

Ran out of chicken again... as you can probably tell by the 280g of whey i ingested today. 

Gonna go to the store tomorrow.  It's such a pain in the ass though... the natural foods store is a good 30 mins away.  The regular grocery store near me has chicken too, but its just as expensive and doesnt taste as good.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah... but did you see my last high carb day?  Remember when i said i didnt like the high carb days?  Well... i think i've gotten over that hurdle - and then some.


I told you it wouldn't take long


----------



## Monolith (Jan 10, 2004)

Meals for 1/9:  Low Carb Day

Meal 1: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 2: 1.5 cups brown rice, can of tuna, 20g whey, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: 1.5 cups brown rice, 60g whey, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 6: 60g whey
Meal 7: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3522
Fat - 63
Carbs - 265
Protein - 482

Actually managed 7 meals today... suprising.

Also, i had an absolutely fantastic back w/o today.  Really phenomenal.  Lats havent felt that good in a while.  Traps got hit nice and hard too.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 11, 2004)

Meals for 1/10:  High carb day

Meal 1: apple, 8.5oz chicken, 2 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 7oz chicken, 2 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 8.5oz chicken, 2 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa
Meal 4: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 5: apple, 7oz chicken, 2 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa

Totals:
Cals - 3775
Fat - 55
Carbs - 417
Protein - 379

Only 5 meals again... cals and carbs were still good, though.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 11, 2004)

Alright... weighed myself this morning.  I'm at 247.  Same weight as 3 days ago, up .5lb from 6 days ago.  Down 1.5lbs since i started.

So, basically, my weight is unchanged.  I'm not sure how to go from here... let it go for another couple weeks, and see if im actually "recompositioning"?  Give myself a tweak now (was thinking of giving myself defined limits for the high carb day)?

Best choice would probably be to let it go for a little while longer, to see if my weights in the gym increase... but im getting anxious.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah, see if your body composition has changed.  The scale isn't always the best indication.  Also, /5lbs in 6 days is nothing to shake a stick at....remeber slow and steady to preserve LBM.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, see if your body composition has changed.  The scale isn't always the best indication.  Also, /5lbs in 6 days is nothing to shake a stick at....remeber slow and steady to preserve LBM.



UP .5lb since 6 days ago, not down. 

Total change since i started is down 1.5lbs, but i think its safe to assume that that was all water weight.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 12, 2004)

Meals for 1/11: No carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 2: 8oz chicken
Meal 3: 7.5oz chicken
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: 6.5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 2298
Fat - 57
Carbs - 26
Protein - 418


----------



## Monolith (Jan 12, 2004)

wtf

Weighed myself this morning, right after the no carb day, expecting i'd see at least a couple lb decrease from water weight.  Instead, i gained another .5lb... WTF?

I think i might change my cycle to High Carb/No Carb/Low Carb/No Carb, instead of No Carb/Low Carb/High Carb.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 12, 2004)

Meals for 1/12:  Low Carb Day

Meal 1: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 2: apple, 8.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: apple, 8oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: 6.5oz chicken
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3387
Fat - 63
Carbs - 274
Protein - 414

No veggies (whats new?)... and i was a little sporadic with the fish oil today.  Forgot it with a couple meals.  I need to stop slacking here... already gone way too long without veggies.  Very unhealthy.  I'm gonna grab some cucumbers tomorrow... theyll be easier to eat then steaming up some frozen broccoli every few hours.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 12, 2004)

Alright... the high carb days still have me confused.

According to the carb cycling article, you should eat carbs until satisfied.  I'm a horrible judge of that, so i figured id just give myself a moderate increase from the low carb day - 3 meals w/ 1.5 cups of rice on the low day vs. 4 meals of 2 cups rice on the high day.  Well, since my weight doesnt seem to be decreasing (and stupidly i didnt take any measurements before i started), im going to start limiting my high carb days to 4 meals of 1.5 cups brown rice, instead of 2 cups.  It'll only decrease my total carbs by about 90g, but it should make a difference.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 14, 2004)

Meals for 1/13:  High Carb Day

Meal 1: 1.5 cups brown rice, 5.5oz chicken, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 6oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 60g whey, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: apple, 6oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3453
Fat - 59
Carbs - 338
Protein - 387

Apart from the usual screwups, today wasnt bad.  First day trying a 'lower' high carb day.  Anxious to see what the weight will be in 6 days.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

Salsa does not count as a veggie


----------



## Monolith (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Salsa does not count as a veggie





Actually... thanks.  Reminded me i was supposed to pick up some cucumber today.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 14, 2004)

Meals for 1/14:  No carb day

Meal 1: 6oz chicken
Meal 2: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 3: 5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 4: 8.5oz chicken
Meal 5: 60g whey
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 2183
Fat - 54
Carbs - 26
Protein - 397

Eh.

Bought some cucumbers today... but got paranoid about the carbs.  I know theyre fibrous... but ALL the carbs arent fiber.  Maybe i should just eat the veggies on my carb days?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 15, 2004)

Meals for 1/15:  Low Carb Day

Meal 1: 1.5 cups brown rice, can of tuna, 20g whey, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 2: 1.5 cups brown rice, 60g whey, 3 T. salsa, apple, *5oz cucumber*
Meal 3: 1.5 cups brown rice, can of tuna, 20g whey, 3 T. salsa, apple, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 2894
Fat - 49
Carbs - 271
Protein - 350

Today was alright - i even managed to get a veggie in, for once. 

Didnt have time for a 6th meal, though.  Total cals were still decent.  Ran out of chicken - again. 

I realized something else today - i've been cycling my days incorrectly.  I've been going No/Low/High, instead of the recommended No/High/Low.  I'm thinking that this may have been why my progress has been inconsistent at best.  Over the next several days im thinking of getting back into a proper cycle by following this schedule: High/No/No/High/Low/No/...

Any comments?  Suggestions?  Should i bother switching to No/High/Low, or does it not make much of a difference?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

Monolith diet looks good yestarday! keep eating those veggies if you can!

as for switching the rotation to high/low/no I think that you might find some changes(good ones) in doing so. try it that way for a while instead of what you were doing.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Monolith diet looks good yestarday! keep eating those veggies if you can!
> 
> as for switching the rotation to high/low/no I think that you might find some changes(good ones) in doing so. try it that way for a while instead of what you were doing.



Alright, i'll give it a try.  Two no carb days in a row starting tomorrow to keep from stacking too many carb days together.

Veggies are alright, but theyre so annoying... cooked veggies dont last long in the fridge, and uncooked veggies dont last long _period_.  Is that benefiber/metamucil ok to use as a replacement for veggies?  Or just supplemental?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

smart plan 

hmm is there any other veggie that you like? how about making a strifry.. say chicken and broccoli, mushrooms, onions, peppers, cooked in a lil olive oil. sound tasty? 
theres not real replacment for veggies, its best to get them in if you gain.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 17, 2004)

I like just about every veggie - its just its a pain to cook them so often.  Im having troulbe enough with the chicken... i go through about 8lbs every 3 days. :/

The chicken stirfry sounds pretty good, but that olive oil would mess with with the diet.  Per TP's article on CC, i can't add anything during the cooking process.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 17, 2004)

Meals for 1/16:  High carb day

Meal 1:  err...

Yeah, so, i kind of lost track of my meals today.  In fact, i lost track so badly, i think i had _five_ carb meals instead of 4...  

Cals are probably around 4000, as i think i got 7 meals in today.  Eating like that makes me look forward to the consecutive no carb days starting tomorrow.

I hate making mistakes like this, its a sign im not taking this seriously enough.  I need to keep it a priority.

These mistakes will be my 'cheats'.  One a month, perhaps.  But no more.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I like just about every veggie - its just its a pain to cook them so often.  Im having troulbe enough with the chicken... i go through about 8lbs every 3 days. :/
> 
> The chicken stirfry sounds pretty good, but that olive oil would mess with with the diet.  Per TP's article on CC, i can't add anything during the cooking process.




cook it in calorie free, non-stick cooking spray 

I cook my veggies like everything else.  Steam them and then throw them in  atuperware in the fridge.  take them out, heat them up if I want, and eat them the rest of the week.

Why so much chicken?   why not switch up and eat some tuna or red meat or other fish.  just to get different types of proteins


----------



## Monolith (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> cook it in calorie free, non-stick cooking spray
> 
> I cook my veggies like everything else.  Steam them and then throw them in  atuperware in the fridge.  take them out, heat them up if I want, and eat them the rest of the week.
> ...



i eat a good amount of tuna, too... had 3 cans yesterday. :/  usually have a good amount of whey every day, too.

i suppose it is a bit limited, though.  i havent had any red meat in a while... probably about a month.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> cook it in calorie free, non-stick cooking spray
> 
> I cook my veggies like everything else.  Steam them and then throw them in  atuperware in the fridge.  take them out, heat them up if I want, and eat them the rest of the week.
> of proteins



yes, easy as that! 
also, just drizzle some olive oil over the stiryfry after for some added flavour, even adding some Mrs Dash spices is great!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> i eat a good amount of tuna, too... had 3 cans yesterday. :/  usually have a good amount of whey every day, too.
> 
> i suppose it is a bit limited, though.  i havent had any red meat in a while... probably about a month.




i eat red meat at the least once a week.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> i eat red meat at the least once a week.



i tend to get on "kicks"... like if i have chicken, chicken is ALL ill have for days.  if i have meat, meat is ALL ill have for days.

i think i have some sort of obsessive disorder


----------



## Monolith (Jan 18, 2004)

Meals for 1/17:  No carb day

Meal 1: 7oz chicken
Meal 2: 60g whey
Meal 3: 6.5oz chicken, 20g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: 9.5oz chicken, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 2014
Fat - 52
Carbs - 20
Protein - 361

No meal 6.  No fiber.  The usual.  Tomorrow will be another no carb day, then monday will be a high carb day.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 18, 2004)

Meals for 1/18:  No Carb Day

Meal 1: 6oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 2: 60g whey
Meal 3: 5.5oz chicken, 20g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 4: 4.5oz chicken, 20g whey
Meal 5: 8oz chicken
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 2280
Fat - 57
Carbs - 24
Protein - 414

No fiber.  Need more variation in protein.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 20, 2004)

Meals for 1/19:  High Carb Day

Meal 1: 8oz chicken, 1.5 cups rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: 8.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 3: 60g whey
Meal 4: 8.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 5: 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple

Totals:
Cals - 3258
Fat - 46
Carbs - 320
Protein - 370

More of the same.  blablabla.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 20, 2004)

I had jury duty today... ugh.  Hours and hours of waiting around for nothing.  Missed a meal, which sucked.  Sat there doing nothing thinking to myself "I NEED TO EAT!"  One of the guards was like "dont worry, we get a lunch break from 1 to 2."  This was at 8 am... LOL.  I was pissed.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 21, 2004)

Meals for 1/20:  Low carb day

More of the same... can't post exactly what i ate because fitday is slow as hell.  Had a big gap between meals 1 and 2, though, because of jury duty.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 21, 2004)

Meals for 1/21:  No carb day

Meal 1: 60g whey
Meal 2: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 3: 60g whey
Meal 4: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 5: 60g whey
Meal 6: 6.5oz chicken
Meal 7: 60g whey

Totals:
Cals - 2382
Fat - 56
Carbs - 36
Protein - 442

Satisfied.  Im still being stubborn (or lazy?) about my fiber.  I really dont want to eat any green veggies on my no carb days... because there are still carbs in that stuff.  Its not all taken care of by the fiber.

Bleh.

Im really looking forward to the high carb day tomorrow... mmmm....


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

you REALLY need some green veggies in there. somehow some way! 
are you having any fats (fish oil caps) with all that whey protein?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you REALLY need some green veggies in there. somehow some way!
> are you having any fats (fish oil caps) with all that whey protein?



Yeah, im adding 5g fish oil with meals i dont have another added source of fat.

Whats the benefit of veggies, anyway?  I dont actually know why i need to take them... just that everyone always tells me to.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, Im glad to hear your adding in those fish oil caps! 

as for veggies, well they contain many essential vitamins/nutrients that our bodys require on a daily basis for optimal health and bodily functions, as well as help to fight off cancer.. and their full of fiber (to keep things running smoothly.. lol)


----------



## Monolith (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Ok, Im glad to hear your adding in those fish oil caps!
> 
> as for veggies, well they contain many essential vitamins/nutrients that our bodys require on a daily basis for optimal health and bodily functions, as well as help to fight off cancer.. and their full of fiber (to keep things running smoothly.. lol)



hmm... well i suppose i dont want cancer.  lol

i wonder if i could blend up frozen broccoli... hmmm... broccoli smoothie?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 23, 2004)

Meals for 1/22:  High carb day

Meal 1: 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3526
Fat - 61
Carbs - 332
Protein - 397

Where for art thou, fiber?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Meals for 1/22:  High carb day
> 
> Meal 1: 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
> ...



looks good.. I see you like salsa as much as I do!  

*GOT VEGGIES????*  
oh and broccoli smoothies sound disgusting but if it will get veggies in you then drink up!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> looks good.. I see you like salsa as much as I do!
> 
> *GOT VEGGIES????*
> oh and broccoli smoothies sound disgusting but if it will get veggies in you then drink up!






Yeah... salsa = 

Ive been thinking of just eating a couple jars of salsa for a carb meal. 

And im gonna try a broccoli smoothie today... i figure if i blend it while its frozen, itd be just like blending up some ice cubes.  Maybe add some water, and im set.

I'll report back later.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah... salsa =
> 
> Ive been thinking of just eating a couple jars of salsa for a carb meal.



I've created a monster  Actually the blended broc may not be so bad...add an apple for some sweetness.  Some people go wacko about veggie drinks!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I've created a monster  Actually the blended broc may not be so bad...add an apple for some sweetness.  Some people go wacko about veggie drinks!



haha, yeah, the salsa was definitely a good idea. 

and that apple idea is pretty good, actually... would fit in nicely with the CC diet, too.

i never had a chance to try my "broccoli blend" today, but ill do it tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 23, 2004)

Meals for 1/23:  Low carb day

Meal 1: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 60g whey, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: 6.5oz chicken, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 6: 60g whey

Totals: 
Cals - 3257
Fat - 60
Carbs - 267
Protein - 407


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

diet looks great! altho move some fats to that last meal with that shake.!  

yuck.. your not really going to try that broccoli shake idea are you? :ekk:


----------



## Monolith (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> diet looks great! altho move some fats to that last meal with that shake.!
> 
> yuck.. your not really going to try that broccoli shake idea are you? :ekk:



yeah, i didnt time my meals right today.  was gonna try to split up the natty PB meals, but they got smushed together.  I did have some fish oil with the last meal, though.

And you bet im gonna try that broccoli shake!  I mean, even if it doesnt taste that great... its a quick way to get my veggies in.  And i dont have to cook them either (in fact, steaming them can leech out some of the vitamins anyway, right?).  You just wait, my frozen broccoli slurry could be revolutionary.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> yeah, i didnt time my meals right today.  was gonna try to split up the natty PB meals, but they got smushed together.  I did have some fish oil with the last meal, though.
> 
> And you bet im gonna try that broccoli shake!  I mean, even if it doesnt taste that great... its a quick way to get my veggies in.  And i dont have to cook them either (in fact, steaming them can leech out some of the vitamins anyway, right?).  You just wait, my frozen broccoli slurry could be revolutionary.



I think that Im going to be sick just thinking of it.... good luck with that new creation!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I think that Im going to be sick just thinking of it.... good luck with that new creation!



LOL, i just tried it...

Grabbed a bag of broccoli out of the freezer.  Plugged in my blender.  Dumped in the broccoli and turned on the blender to setting 2.  It wasnt blending very well, so i put it up to setting 5.  Blended a little bit better... but was still just small icy chunks of broccoli.  So i decided i should add some water.  One cup of water later, all the broccoli was still in tiny chunks, but now plastered to the sides of the blender.  Hmm... what do i do... add more water!  Two more cups of water later, it was finally blending properly.

After letting it blend for about 5 minutes, i stopped and took the top off.  It's the most vile green ive ever seen.  It looked like green halloween slime.  Anyway, i poured myself a cup, and took a gulp.
























































YECH.  

It was awful.  It was a bitter, tangy nastiness that i dont think ill soon forget.  But me, being the genius chef that i am, decided i could fix it.  How?  By adding splenda, of course!  So i dumped what was left in my cup back into the blender, and added 3 packets of splenda.  I blended up the concoction s'more, and poured myself another glass.  It was different this time - it had an almost evil quality.  You taste the sweetness first, which causes you to take a bigger gulp... and THEN the bitterness/foulness hits, and makes you want to vomit.  I think they could use this stuff as an interrogation method.

Anyway, i settled on steamed broccoli and some beef tenderloin for my dinner.  The broccoli slurry got thrown down the drain.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

my gosh thats a wild and crazy story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YUCK I cant belived u even tried it. hahaha
glad you opted for the steamed broccoli instead!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> my gosh thats a wild and crazy story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YUCK I cant belived u even tried it. hahaha
> glad you opted for the steamed broccoli instead!



Yeah... but there MUST be an easy way to eat veggies.  Steaming just takes too long.  Plus theres all the dishes to clean.

Ill think of something.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 24, 2004)

Meals for 1/24:  No carb day

Meal 1: can of tuna, 2 T. light saff mayo, 20g whey
Meal 2: 7oz chicken
Meal 3: 4oz beef tenderloin, 20oz whey, 1 cup broccoli
Meal 4: 7oz chicken
Meal 5: 60g whey

Totals: 
Cals - 1732
Fat - 49
Carbs - 14
Protein - 302

I didnt wake up until 2 in the afternoon today... and its 2 am now and im going to bed.  So suffice to say my meals got messed up again.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2004)

DO you not post your workouts anymore??   are you taking a break form lifting?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> DO you not post your workouts anymore??   are you taking a break form lifting?



I never did post my w/o's... this was supposed to be more of a diet journal than a w/o journal.

TBH, my weights are rather embarrassing.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2004)

yeah, but maybe others can make suggestions about your workouts that may help out your whole "recompositioning".

Don't worry about the weights you are lifting, strength is relative to the person.  I am often embaressed to post the weight that I use as well.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yeah, but maybe others can make suggestions about your workouts that may help out your whole "recompositioning".
> 
> Don't worry about the weights you are lifting, strength is relative to the person.  I am often embaressed to post the weight that I use as well.



Eh... alright.  I'll start tomorrow.  I've been using GP's P/RR/S routine, btw.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 25, 2004)

Meals for 1/25:  High carb day

Meal 1: 1.5 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: 1.5 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, apple, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: 1.5 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, apple, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: 1.5 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, apple, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3107
Fat - 47
Carbs - 339
Protein - 317

Awful day.  Cals were way too low for a high carb day... especially protein.

Classes start up again tomorrow.  Here's to hoping my meals dont suffer.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok... at Patrick's suggestion i'm gonna start posting my training logs here as well.

I've been following GP's routine for a while now... since mid October i think?  Ive seen some slight gains... although i dont have much to compare it to, as ive only been training seriously since around this time last year.  I've been going to the gym since i was 16, but i was doing mild machine circuit training and a lot of cardio.  Took some time off from the gym (was travelling), and then started hittin the gym again.  Been trying to learn as much as i can from the various boards.

So, that said, plz try not to laugh too much at my lifts. 





Training for 1/26:  Chest/Biceps (Rep Range)

Incline DB Press - 60lbx8  65lbx8  75lbx6  65lbx5 (one of the 70lb DB's was missing, kind of screwed the flow of my sets... aim was to get 3 sets in the 6-8 range)

Flat BB Bench - 165lbx9x6  135lbx10 (aim was to get 3 sets in the 8-10 range)

Flat Flys - 35lbx11 30lbx9 (aim was to get 2 sets in the 10-12 range)

-----

Alternating DB Curl - 40lbx8x5 (done sitting, bent slightly forward.  aim was 2 sets in the 6-8 range)

Cable Curl - 110lbx9  100lbx7 (aim was 2 sets in the 8-10 range)

Concentration Curl - 20lbx10  15lbx12 (aim was 2 sets in the 10-12 range)




Anyway, thats it.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  The reason ive been doing GP's routine, is because i havent felt confident enough or knowledgable enough to create a routine specifically for myself.  GP's routine has been great in giving me a good variation in my w/o, even if its rather generic.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

that is not bad weight at all!!!  I don't know what you were so self concious about?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> that is not bad weight at all!!!  I don't know what you were so self concious about?



haha... well, everyone else here puts up huge numbers.  I feel like its a struggle to keep ahead of Jodi.  

Plus most of the lifters at my gym are massive.  Guys doing 225 and 315 for reps. :/


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> haha... well, everyone else here puts up huge numbers.  I feel like its a struggle to keep ahead of Jodi.
> 
> Plus most of the lifters at my gym are massive.  Guys doing 225 and 315 for reps. :/




Ah, 225 and 315 are nothin'.  You should come and lift with some of my freinds ......that is when I really feel bad about my strength


----------



## Monolith (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Ah, 225 and 315 are nothin'.  You should come and lift with some of my freinds ......that is when I really feel bad about my strength



haha... i think seeing them would motivate me to just quit.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 26, 2004)

Meals for 1/26:  Low Carb Day

Meal 1: apple, 4oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, 20g whey
Meal 2: 60g whey
Meal 3: 60g whey
Meal 4: apple, can of tuna, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, 20g whey
Meal 5: apple, 60g whey, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 3076
Fats - 48
Carbs - 258
Protein - 409

Just to reiterate, i take 5g fish oil with any meals i dont otherwise add fat to.  I dont include that fat in my totals.  I also dont include any carbs from the apples. (Or fiber carbs, on the rare occassion i get some...)

Ran out of chicken again.  Gonna hit the store tomorrow, dont have lab until 2pm.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks great!  (other then I think its a bit too much whey.. go get some cluck-cluck) hehe


----------



## Monolith (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, in response to this thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26731

I've scheduled an appointment with my doctor.  I've always been pretty depressed... and even little things always stress me out.  Apparently both can lead to an increase in cortisol levels.

I'm thinking that this may be a factor in why gains have always come so slowly for me.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

smart decision hun! i hope that all goes well!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 27, 2004)

Meals for 1/27:  No Carb Day

Err... forgot to log them again.  Really nothing different than past no carb days, tho.  Whey, tuna, and chicken.  Yum. :/


----------



## Monolith (Jan 28, 2004)

Training for 1/28:  Legs

Awful w/o.  Gym was packed today, dont know why.  And i really wasnt feeling it.  Volume was way low.

Leg Extensions - 70lbx12  110lbx10  150lbx10x10

One Legged Press - 90lbx12  100lbx12x10

Standing Calf Raise - 90lbx12  180lbx10x10

Couple sets of crunches.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 28, 2004)

Meals for 1/28:  High Carb Day

Meal 1: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3208
Fat - 49
Carbs - 339
Protein - 335

Blah.  I think im starting to lose motivation.  It sucks... i always get these "funks" where i get really depressed for a while.  My diet and training always suffers.  I think i need a vacation... :/


----------



## Monolith (Jan 29, 2004)

Training for 1/29: Shoulders/Triceps

DB Military Press - 45lbx8  55lbx6x4  50lbx6
Upright Row - 110lbx6x6x6
Lateral Raises - 35lbx6  30lbx6

Dips - +100lbx8  BWx7  +40lbx8x6 ("+" indicates amount of assist)
Pushdowns - 100lbx10x8
Kickbacks - 20lbx11

lol

I can only do 7 unassisted tri dips 

My weights increase sooooooo sloooooooooowly its infuriating.  I have the muscle mass of a 10 year old girl. 

Saw the doc today, he looked a little dubious when i mentioned cortisol levels... but he's doing some bloodwork anyway.  Not specifically for cortisol, but to see if there are any - as he put it - 'red flags'.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Diet and training look GREAT!!  very dedicated! 
Hope all goes well with the Doc! and Keep up the AWESOME work!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Diet and training look GREAT!!  very dedicated!
> Hope all goes well with the Doc! and Keep up the AWESOME work!



LOL, you really are like everyones cheerleader.  Thanks.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> LOL, you really are like everyones cheerleader.  Thanks.




cheerleader?   yikes I hope not!! 
ehehe motivator, yes. call me Dr.Jen (take that Phily boy!)


----------



## Monolith (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> cheerleader?   yikes I hope not!!
> ehehe motivator, yes. call me Dr.Jen (take that Phily boy!)



haha

Whatever you want to call yourself, you rock.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 30, 2004)

Meals for 1/29: Low Carb Day

Meal 1: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 2872
Fat - 54
Carbs - 245
Protein - 342


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

you always impress me with your diet dedication! 

hmmm do you think that its possible to switch the protein source in one of those meals.. just so that your last 2 meals are whey protein...


----------



## Monolith (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you always impress me with your diet dedication!
> 
> hmmm do you think that its possible to switch the protein source in one of those meals.. just so that your last 2 meals are whey protein...



Yeah... the two whey's in a row werent exactly planned that way. :/

I try to keep them spread apart, but ocassionally forget.  Kind of like i forget my fiber.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 30, 2004)

Training for 1/30: Back/Traps

Superset - (aiming for 8-10 reps each)
+pullovers: 60lbx10x8
+WG pulldowns: 140lbx10x8

Superset - (aiming for 8-10 reps each)
+stiff arm pulldowns: 90lbx8x8
+machine rev grip bent rows: 45lbx10x10 (meant to do these with a BB on a rack, but both racks were taken... movement was awkward... began to feel it more in my rear delts than lats)

Dropset - (aiming for 3 dropsets of 6-8 reps)
+CG seated cable row - 140lbx6  120lbx6  100lbx4 (could have gotten another 6 i think... but my lower back was screaming)

DB Shrugs - 80lbx10

BB Shrugs - 225lbx10

Trap work sucked today.  No excuse for that kind of low volume.  I was just being lazy. :/


----------



## Monolith (Jan 30, 2004)

Meals for 1/30:  No carb day

Meal 1: 8oz chicken
Meal 2: 60g whey
Meal 3: 6.5oz chicken
Meal 4: 60g whey
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 6: 6.5oz chicken, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 2142
Fat - 54
Carbs - 24
Protein - 388

Ran out of chicken again.  Long day of classes kind of messed with my meal timing, too.

Headed to the store tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 31, 2004)

Meals for 1/31:  High carb day

Meal 1: can of tuna, 20g whey, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: can of tuna, 20g whey, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 3: 8oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 4: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 5: 8oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 3638
Fat - 60
Carbs - 336
Protein - 430

Weighed myself this morning... 243.5.  Bleh.  Was hoping to break 240 by the end of the month.  I'm losing about a pound a week.  At this rate it's gonna take me till august to hit my goal of 210.

Maybe i should try some sort traditional caloric defecit diet for a bit.  CC seems to be most effective for people already fairly lean.  I could probably afford to use a more drastic diet for a while.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

Monolith your progress is good. 1lb/week is great! 
how much cardio are you doing right now? 

btw, diets looking great as always


----------



## Monolith (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Monolith your progress is good. 1lb/week is great!
> how much cardio are you doing right now?
> 
> btw, diets looking great as always



Not doing any cardio.

And 1lb a week is alright i guess, but it could be better.  It's not like i have to be overly concerned about losing lbm with a bf this high.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

hmmm it might be worth while then to add 2-3 days of cardio if youd like to get things moving a lil faster... just dont go crazy with it!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmmm it might be worth while then to add 2-3 days of cardio if youd like to get things moving a lil faster... just dont go crazy with it!



Yeah, it probably wouldnt hurt.  Ive got a treadmill in my cellar that i havent used in a couple years.  I might start doing some HIIT on my off days.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

Damn man, 243 lbs.? Big guy! 

How tall are you and what is your bodyfat %? I am assuming you want to drop fat to get to 210?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Damn man, 243 lbs.? Big guy!
> 
> How tall are you and what is your bodyfat %? I am assuming you want to drop fat to get to 210?



Yeah, im 6'5".  243 is still pretty heavy tho.  Dont know what my bf is, but about a year and a half ago i was down to 198 (before i started lifting).  Went on some crazy ass "bulk" (read: started eating shit again), and gained a crapload of fat.  I've definitely added _some_ muscle, so i figure 210 would be a reasonable goal (put me around 8-10% bf).


----------



## Monolith (Feb 1, 2004)

Meals for 2/1:  Low carb day

Meal 1: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 4: apple, 7oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 2895
Fat - 54
Carbs - 245
Protein - 346

Ive got a bag of spinach in my refrigerator i was gonna eat today... but forgot.  lol.  Tomorrow.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> Ive got a bag of spinach in my refrigerator i was gonna eat today... but forgot.  lol.  Tomorrow.



dont you be forgetting it today!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 2, 2004)

Training for 2/2:  Chest/Biceps

Incline DB Press - warmup - 75lbx6  65lbx6  60lbx7  (3 sets in 6-8 rep range)

Flat BB Bench - 165lbx10  155lbx8  145lbx7  (3 sets in 8-10 rep range)

Flat Flys - 35lbx11  30lbx10

--

Superset - 
+CG Chins - BWx5
+BB Curl - 60lbx10
(goal was 6-10 reps for each set)

Superset - 
+Preacher Curl - 60lbx6
+Reverse Cable Curl - 60lbx8
(goal was 6-10 reps)

Dropset - 
+Single Arm Cable Curl - 45lbx10  35lbx6
(goal was 6-10 reps, had to force last couple reps on 35lb set)



Weights overall are still pitiful, but i was still pleased today... its my no carb day, so i was actually expecting weights to be a little worse than last week.  Instead they either stayed the same or increased marginally.

It might have been the E/C stack i took right before i hit the gym, though.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 3, 2004)

Meals for 2/2:  No carb day

Forgot to write down meals yesterday.  Nothing different, though.  Typical no carb day.  I did manage to get 7 meals in, though.  Of course that probably means only 5 today. :/


----------



## Monolith (Feb 4, 2004)

Meals for 2/3:  High carb day

Meal 1: 6oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: 6oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 3: 6oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 4: 6oz chicken, 1.5 cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa, apple
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3071
Fat - 46
Carbs - 339
Protein - 310


----------



## Monolith (Feb 4, 2004)

Training for 2/4: Legs

Squats:  barx3  95lbx3  115lbx3  135lbx3  155lbx3  175lbx3  195lbx3x3  (buddy at the gym thought i should try something like this, moving up in 3 rep sets.  my squat is awful mostly because of my weak core)

Extensions:  150lbx8  200lbx6x6  210lbx6

Machine hack squats:  90lbx5x4

SLDL:  barx10  50lbx4x6 (yeah... uhh... ive never been able to get my form right on these.   thought id give them a try again, and it still felt weird, even with such light weight.  couldnt seem to feel it in my hams)

Seated Ham Curl - 150lbx8x8

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12  180lbx10  205lbx10x8


----------



## Monolith (Feb 5, 2004)

Training for 2/5:  Shoulders, Triceps

Single Arm DB Press - (right arm - 45lbx7  40lbx7) (left arm - 45lbx5  40lbx4)  Wow.  Helluva difference in the strength of my delts.  Today was a no carb day, so i think it accentuated the difference.  It's never been that bad.

Bent Lateral DB Raises - 25lbx10x8  20lbx10

Cable Site Laterals - 35lbx8  25lbx11

-----

Triceps - 

Superset - 
+pushdowns - 100lbx10x10
+CG Bench (smith) - 140lbx7  110lbx8

Superset - 
+rev grip pushdowns - 90lbx10x9
+skullcrushers - 65lbx3  45lbx6

Dropset - 
+Bench dips - +35lbx12 drop BWx6


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2004)

Training for 2/6:  Back, Traps

Rack deads - 135lbx10  225lbx6  245lbx6x6x6  (hadnt done rack deads before... was unsure of the weight)

Bent Machine Row - 45lbx7  90lbx7  115lbx6x6  125lbx5  (again, unsure of the weight)

Pulldowns - 150lbx4  200lbx4  180lbx5

CG Seated cable row - 150lbx6  130lbx6

DB Shrugs - 100lbx8x7 (right shoulder started 'cracking'... had to stop)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

ekkk cracking? be careful with that! 

I still havent figured out what rack deads are... ??


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ekkk cracking? be careful with that!
> 
> I still havent figured out what rack deads are... ??



done in a power rack with the pins at or just below the knees

takes the legs out of the movement and isolates the back, at least, thats how i think theyre done... i havent dont them before :/

glad to hear youve taken a break from competing, btw.  it wouldnt have been fair to the other competitors, after all.  you would have embarassed them.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2004)

Meals for 2/6:  High carb day

Meal 1: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 4: apple, 6.5oz chicken, 1.5cups brown rice, 3 T. salsa
Meal 5: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB, 2 cups broccoli
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals:
Cals - 3384
Fat - 54
Carbs - 316
Protein - 393


----------



## Monolith (Feb 9, 2004)

Whoops.  Havent updated in a few days.  Meals have been the same.  Always the same.  Boringly, mind numbingly similar. 

Training for 2/9:  Chest/Biceps

Superset - (2 supersets, each set with 8-10 reps)
+Cable Crossover - 80lbx10x8
+Incline Smith - 130lbx9  110lbx9

Superset - (2 superset, each with 8-10 reps)
+Incline Fly - 45lbx9x4
+Machine Dips - 180lbx10  160lbx8

Dropset - (8-10 drop, 6-8 drop, 6-8 drop)
+Smith Bench - 150lbx8  130lbx3  90lbx5

Chest was dead... unexpectedly so.  Really messed up my final dropset.  Also had very odd rest intervals.  Gym was absolutely packed, and since i had to wait to use two pieces of equipment at a time, you can imagine it took a bit longer than normal.

--------------

Barbell Curl - 100lbx4  90lbx4  (2 sets, 4-6 reps each)

Preacher Curl - 95lbx2  85lbx6  (2 sets, 4-6 reps each)

Hammer Curl - 40lbx4  35lbx4  (2 sets, 4-6 reps each)

Alright... RI's were better as quite a few people had left by the time i got to Bi's.  I found my preacher sets very odd though.  That there was such a difference in reps between just 10lbs.

Oh well.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

you are defintly a creature of habit... (lol so am I)  you diet is right on as always! trainings looking great too! I hate it when the gyms packed and you have to wait around for things... grr.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you are defintly a creature of habit... (lol so am I)  you diet is right on as always! trainings looking great too! I hate it when the gyms packed and you have to wait around for things... grr.



Yeah... i think its more of becoming fixated on something than just being a 'creature of habit'.  It's not a very healthy trait for most aspects of life, but i guess for dieting its a nice attribute.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 12, 2004)

Meals same.

Looking around at some other diets atm, though.  As of this morning im 241.5lbs.  Lost about 5.5lbs since Jan 11th.  While thats good, its not fast enough.  At this rate, to get down to my goal of 210 its going to take until August.

Anyway...

Training for 2/12:  Shoulders/Triceps

Single arm DB press - right: 45lbx8 35lbx8  left: 45lbx5 35lbx8

Bent Lateral Raises - 30lbx8  25lbx(x8+2)x8

Cable Site Laterals - 20lbx12  30lbx12  40lbx10

Smith CG Bench - 90lbx10  180lbx6x5x3

Skullcrushers - 80lbx5  75lbx5

Overhead DB Extensions - 25lbx6


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

How slowly are you losing weight?  the slower the better?  are your cals low enough for your metabolsim or are you purposly eating close to maintenance to make the process slow?  Are you doing any cardio?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How slowly are you losing weight?  the slower the better?  are your cals low enough for your metabolsim or are you purposly eating close to maintenance to make the process slow?  Are you doing any cardio?



I think its coming off slowly just due to the nature of the carb cycling program.

Im not doing any cardio, because i despise it. :/  Still being this high BF%, i should be able to get quite a bit leaner without having to start using cardio anyway.

I might go back to the style of cut i was on about a year ago - just a typical low/moderate carb caloric defecit.  The problem is, on that diet, i lost quite a bit of what little muscle i had.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

I realize you despise it but I would throw some cardio in.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I realize you despise it but I would throw some cardio in.



Alright, ill give it a shot.  HIIT twice a week you think?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 13, 2004)

Training for 2/13:  Back

CG Pulldown - 120lbx10  190lbx6x6

WG T-bar row - 130lbx10x8

DB Row - 65lbx8  55lbx10

DB Pullovers - 50lbx12x8

DB Shrugs - 80lbx10  100lbx9x6


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2004)

Training for 2/16:  Chest/Biceps

Flat DB Bench - 60lbx10  80lbx6x6

Incline DB Bench - 70lbx5  65lbx4

Flys - 40lbx6x5

-------

Alt DB Curl - 45lbx6  35lbx7

Cable Curl - 120lbx8  110lbx6

Concentration Curl - 20lbx12


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Alright, ill give it a shot.  HIIT twice a week you think?




start with one time a week for awhile and then go to twice per week.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2004)

Meals have been good.  Eating the same thing every day.  Oddly, cravings have been rare.  It's usually only when i see something i cant have.  I think i could keep this diet up indefinitely without cheating, though.

However, im giving myself a small tweak.  Im going to start putting two no carb days back to back on saturday and sunday.  That way ill be sure of keeping my carb days coinciding with my training days.  Since my training schedule is based on 7 days, and my diet was based on 6, it kept changing every week.  Plus, trying to lift heavy on a no carb day sucks.

I dont think two stacked no carbs a week should impact the overall plan too much.




> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> start with one time a week for awhile and then go to twice per week.



sounds good.  i think ill try to keep it on the high or low carb days... adding it to no carb days would probably just be asking for catabolism.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 17, 2004)

Training for 2/17:  Legs

Squats - 95lbx3  115lbx3  135lbx3  155lbx3  175lbx3  195lbx2  155lbx3x3

Single Leg 45* Press - 90lbx10  110lbx10x8

Extensions - 170lbx10x7

DB SLDL - 50lbx8x4

Was exhausted by this point... didnt get much sleep last night.  Couldnt even finish hams, let alone calf work.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> However, im giving myself a small tweak.  Im going to start putting two no carb days back to back on saturday and sunday.  That way ill be sure of keeping my carb days coinciding with my training days.  Since my training schedule is based on 7 days, and my diet was based on 6, it kept changing every week.  Plus, trying to lift heavy on a no carb day sucks.
> 
> I dont think two stacked no carbs a week should impact the overall plan too much.



Alright, im altering that again.

It's going to go High/Low/No/High/Low/Low/No

Also, im going to increase my carbs on the high carb day.  I was browsing the avant forums, and came across this quote by TP regarding the CC diet: "_Ratios aren't really the point. But if you press me, it probably comes out to .25 on No carb days, 1 on low carb days, and between 2-4 on high carb days, depending._"

( http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=7&t=5573&st=30 )

While he makes the statement pretty ambiguous, even his lowest estimate on the high carb day is less than what im eating now.  I think my problem may have been that im not eating enough on the high carb days, that perhaps my metabolism isnt running quite as fast as it should be.

To get the minimum 2g carbs/lb of bodyweight suggested on the high carb days, id have to up each carb meal from 1.5 cups of brown rice to 2.25 cups... raising my total carbs from roughly 340 to 480.  The high end of the spectrum would be up to 960g carbs/day... which even i am having a hard time believing.

Anyway, last i checked im losing ~1lb/week.  Im curious to see if that weight loss could actually increase if i increase the amount of food im eating over a couple weeks (or if weightloss stays the same, but im feeling stronger in the gym).


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

2g carbs per lb bodyweight??? 

I'm going to pretend I didn't read that.. 

Otherwise...oatmeal box watch out I'm coming for you next high carb day and you will be violated!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

I typically get 2G per lb on high carb days as well.  I figured it out one day and I eat close to 280G of carbs on high carb days which is about 20G over the recommended


----------



## Monolith (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I typically get 2G per lb on high carb days as well.  I figured it out one day and I eat close to 280G of carbs on high carb days which is about 20G over the recommended



Well im pretty anxious to try it now.  Im thinking fatloss might stall the first week, as my metabo will be adjusting... but after that fatloss should be accelerated on the low and no days.

I never really let myself just eat as much as i wanted on the high days, because historically ive always had a prob with overeating if i dont watch myself.  TBH, i could probably pack down about 5 cups of rice in a sitting along with all my protein etc. 

Hey greeky, which oatmeal do you like?  My only carb source for the past couple months has been brown rice... kind of got sick of sweet potato's (although 2 months of brown rice makes me sick of it, too).


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Old Fashioned Quaker Oats

I bought the supermarket brand once, yuck! Didn't taste right and cooked faster..as if it were instant 

Some things I add to them (always w/ water)
cocoa, splenda, instant coffee, cinnamon, butter buds, frozen strawberries or cherries, extracts, etc

not all at the same time


----------



## Monolith (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Old Fashioned Quaker Oats
> 
> I bought the supermarket brand once, yuck! Didn't taste right and cooked faster..as if it were instant
> ...



haha

so do you cook it as you need it?  i cant imagine it saves very well in the fridge. :/


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, I just pour it in a bowl w. water and microwave for a couple minutes altho you can try eating it cold too..


----------



## Monolith (Feb 19, 2004)

Training for 2/19:  Shoulders/Triceps

Superset - 
+Cable side laterals - 40lbx10  30lbx10
+Hammer machine press - 140lbx6  110lbx10

Superset - 
+Reverse pec dec - 60lbx10x10
+WG Upright row - 100lbx10  90lbx8

Dropset - 
+Cable front raise - 45lbx6  30lbx6  20lbx4

Dips - 100lb assist x8  BWx8x6  40lb assist x6

Pushdown - 110lbx10x6  90lbx10

Kickbacks - 15lbx12

------------------

Did some calf and ab work too...

Standing calf raises - 90lbx12  205lbx10x9

Couple sets of decline crunches


----------



## Monolith (Feb 19, 2004)

Meals for 2/19:

Meal 1: apple, 6.2oz chicken, 2.25 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa
Meal 2: apple, 6.2oz chicken, 2.25 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa
Meal 3: apple, 60g whey, 2.25 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa
Meal 4: apple, 6.2oz chicken, 2.25 cups brown rice, 4 T. salsa
Meal 5: 6.2 oz chicken, 1 T. natty PB
Meal 6: 60g whey, 1 T. natty PB

Totals: 
Cals - 4106
Fat - 64
Carbs - 467
Protein - 390

Didnt quite get up to 480g carbs today... i suppose i could up each serving to 2.5cups of rice next high carb day.  Im curious, though, if the massive carbs on high carb day are intended to keep the metabolism speedy, or to help keep the dieter sane, as TP stresses often in his article.  If its the latter, then i can do with less carbs, as im not having many carb cravings.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 19, 2004)

As a side note, id like to relate my experience with fish oil thus far.  In short, it ROCKS!

Ive always had some pretty severe depression, yet never really had it treated.  Always tried to convince myself i could 'will' myself out of it. 

Anyway, the fish oil has helped my depression enormously.  I had read that it could help, but i had no idea it would help this much.  Can't really tell if it's helped other than that... but i dont need any more convincing.  Im taking this shit forever, now.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 20, 2004)

Training for 2/20:  Back/Traps

CG Chins - 100lb assist x8  50lb assist x6  90lb assist x6

T-Bar rows - 140lbx8  120lbx8

DB rows - 65lbx9  55lbx9

Pullovers - 50lbx11  45lbx12

DB Shrugs - 80lbx10  100lbx7x7


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2004)

Diets been the same.  Stacked 2 low carbs back to back for the past 2 days.  Tomorrow is my first no carb in 3 days.  I'm rather anxious to see what my weight will be the morning after my next no carb (the time i traditionally weigh myself) to see how the recent diet changes have affected weightloss (that is, increasing carbs on high day and adding an extra low day).

Also, i think im going to begin supplementing with Phosphatidylserine at 700-800mg/day.  Ive been reading more and more good things about it, and its cortisol suppression is exactly what ive been looking for.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 22, 2004)

Alright, adding another supplement to the mix.  ALCAR (acetyl-l-carnitine).

In addition to its nutrient partioning effects, it helps raise acetylcholine levels, which ties in nicely with the choline thats packed with the phosphatidlyserine supplement.

As a side note, im beginning to think my test levels may be naturally low.  Still havent gotten my blood work back yet, but ill call the doc tomorrow.  I've had signs of low test levels forever, and am just now realizing it because ive lived with them for so long that i thought it was normal.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 23, 2004)

Weight is at 240.5.  Thats the same weight as 4 days ago, my last no carb day.  Weightloss has stalled since i upped the carbs on high day (could also be partly attributable to the new high/low/low cycle).  Doing High/low/no for the next 3 days.  I'll check weight again in a week, see if weightloss picks up again.  Unless i start gaining excessive weight, though, im going to try this tweak for at least two weeks.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 23, 2004)

Training for 2/23:  Chest/Biceps

Incline DB - 65lbx8  75lbx5  70lbx5  65lbx4

Flat Bench - 165lbx10  175lbx9  165lbx8

Flys - 30lbx10  25lbx10

Alt. DB Curl - 45lbx5  35lbx8

Cable Curl - 120lbx9  100lbx8

Conc. Curl - 20lbx12x10


----------



## Monolith (Feb 24, 2004)

Training for 2/24: Quads

Squats - barx5  135lbx3  155lbx3  175lbx3  195lbx3  155lbx4x4

Hack Sled - BWx8  50lbx10  70lbx8x8

Single Leg Press - 110lbx10  130lbx9

Extensions - 170lbx9  150lbx8


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2004)

Meals same, diet same.

Just got the phosphatidylserine and ALCAR today.  Gonna be taking 800mg PS and 2g ALCAR daily.  On training days, 2g ALCAR right before i hit the gym... on off days, im gonna split it up into two 1g doses.

Depending on how much of an effect the PS has, i may bump it up to 1g/day.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2004)

On a seperate note, im having trouble with my doctor...

Had blood work done a month ago, and the doc said theyd call me in 2 weeks with the results.  Well, its been a month, and still nothing.

I've been calling the doc's office since monday, and the receptionists just keep telling me "we'll leave your number with him and he'll call you back"... yet no one ever does.  Getting very frustrating.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 26, 2004)

Training for 2/26:  Shoulders/Triceps

DB Mil Press - 45lbx10  60lbx5x3  50lbx5

Upright Row - 95lbx8  125lbx6  135lbx5

Machine laterals - 130lbx3  90lbx9 (lol... havent used it in a while)

Dips - 100lb assist x10  BWx8x7  40lb assist x8

Pushdowns - 110lbx8  90lbx10

Kickbacks - 20lbx12


----------



## Monolith (Feb 28, 2004)

Meals have all been exactly the same, with the exception of last night.  Went out with some friends for longer than i thought... had some bufallo chicken and some breaded chicken tenders.  Not all that bad, but still pretty crappy.  Oh well.


Training for 2/27:  Back

Superset - 
+DB pullover - 70lbx10
+WG pulldown - 140lbx8

Superset - 
+stiff arm pulldown - 90lbx10x10
+bent row - 135lbx8  115lbx8

Dropset - 
+CG cable row - 140lbx7  120lbx6  100lbx5

DB Shrugs - 100lbx10

Rear BB Shrugs - 90lbx10  180lbx9


----------



## Monolith (Feb 28, 2004)

Training for 2/28:  Hams/Calves

BB SLDL - barx6  95lbx6  135lbx8x8x8

Lying Curl - 110lbx10  150lbx5  130lbx5

Seated Curl - 110lbx10x8  100lbx8

Standing Calf Raise - 90lbx10  180lbx10  205lbx10x10

Seated Calf Raise - 90lbx10  135lbx8

Did some light ab work too... 3 sets of weighted crunches.

It took me a while, but i think ive finally got the form for my SLDL's down.  I think my biggest problem was not keeping the weight close to my legs, i was letting it hang away from my body.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow... i definitely got the SLDL's down last week.  My hamstrings kill. :/

Anyway...

Training for 3/1:  Chest/Biceps

Incline DB bench - 60lbx8  75lbx6  70lbx6  65lbx6
Flat BB bench - 185lbx8  175lbx6  155lbx8
Flys - 30lbx10  25lbx10

Superset -
+CG chins - BWx7
+EZ bar curl - 95lbx6

Superset - 
+preacher curl - 85lbx7
+reverse cable curl - 60lbx10

Dropset - 
+single arm cable curl - 50lbx10  30lbx7


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

keep up the hard work!  Doin' great man


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2004)

Training for 3/2: Quads

Squats - barx5  95lbx3  135lbx3  175lbx3  195lbx3  155lbx5

Sled Hacks - 90lbx8x8

Single leg press - 140lbx10x9

Extensions - 180lbx10  160lbx8


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

things are looking great!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> things are looking great!!



Yeah, im only 40lbs away from catching Jodi in the leg press.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Monolith - 

How are you liking "carb cycling"?   I think I would have a hard time on the NO CARB days......


----------



## Monolith (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Hey Monolith -
> 
> How are you liking "carb cycling"?   I think I would have a hard time on the NO CARB days......



It's pretty good.  Really dont have any cravings on the no carb days because there are only 2 or 3 of them a week.  It actually feels like a bulk... im slowly (ever so slowly) losing weight, yet my weights are slowly (every so slowly) increasing. 

My results are rather atypical, though.  Most people lose fat much faster.  I just have awful, horrible, stupendously shitty genetics... as you can probably tell from my training log.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> It's pretty good.  Really dont have any cravings on the no carb days because there are only 2 or 3 of them a week.  It actually feels like a bulk... im slowly (ever so slowly) losing weight, yet my weights are slowly (every so slowly) increasing.
> 
> My results are rather atypical, though.  Most people lose fat much faster.  I just have awful, horrible, stupendously shitty genetics... as you can probably tell from my training log.



Congrats on the weight loss.  Slowly is the way to lose it though.  

I don't think I would have cravings either but I think my energy level would be LOW!!   I think working out on NO CARB day would be tough.....


----------



## Monolith (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Congrats on the weight loss.  Slowly is the way to lose it though.
> 
> I don't think I would have cravings either but I think my energy level would be LOW!!   I think working out on NO CARB day would be tough.....



Yeah, ive got it staggered so my rest days are also my no carb days.

Currently it looks like this:

Mon-High
Tue-Low
Wed-No
Thurs-High
Fri-Low
Sat-Low
Sun-No


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2004)

Good plan!!    Keep it up!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 4, 2004)

Training for 3/4:  Shoulders/Triceps

Single arm DB mil press - right/left - 45lbx8/6  40lbx8/6

Bent lateral raises - 30lbx8  25lbx10x8

Cable side laterals - 35lbx9  25lbx10

-----

Superset - 
+pushdowns - 120lbx10x10
+CG smith bench - 140lbx6.5  110lbx8

Superset - 
+reverse grip pushdowns - 100lbx8
+skullcrusher - 45lbx7

Dropset - 
+Weighted dips - +35lbx12  BWx6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice Dropset on the dips!!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 4, 2004)

Oops...

Actually, theyre not so nice, those were _bench_ dips.  Forgot to make that distinction.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2004)

I guess you have something to shoot for then


----------



## Monolith (Mar 5, 2004)

Training for 3/5:  Back/Traps

Deadlifts - 135lbx8  225lbx6  275lbx6x3

Bent DB Rows - 80lbx8  85lbx5  75lbx6

Front pulldowns - 160lbx5.5  150lbx6x6

CG Seated Row - 150lbx5.5x4.5  140lbx4.5

DB Shrugs - 100lbx7  80lbx10  (grip screwed me here)

BB front shrugs - 135lbx10

BB smith rear shrugs - 90lbx15x15


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2004)

> Deadlifts - 135lbx8 225lbx6 275lbx6x3



Good job on the deads!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

Solid workout Mono......startin' to pull some good weight on the deads!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 6, 2004)

Thx guys.  

My hamstrings are a lil sore from the deads yesterday, though... and im doing hams today.  :/


----------



## Monolith (Mar 6, 2004)

Training for 3/6:  Hams/Calves/Abs

BB SLDL - barx6  135lbx6  225lbx6x4

Lying machine curl - 150lbx6x5

Seated machine curl - 150lbx8x6

---

Standing plate loaded calf raise - 90lbx12  230lbx10x8x7

Seated plate loaded calf raise - 135lbx12x10

---

Weighted crunch - 40lbx12x9  30lbx10

Cable side bends - 40lbx12  100lbx12x12



Ugh... im never doing standard deads one day with SLDL's the next.  It feels like someone hit me in the lower back with a baseball bat.  All my weights went up at least, which is suprising since my hams were still pretty sore from yesterday.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

> Ugh... im never doing standard deads one day with SLDL's the next. It feels like someone hit me in the lower back with a baseball bat. All my weights went up at least, which is suprising since my hams were still pretty sore from yesterday.



That is why I only do my deadlifts on leg day now.  I alternate between squats (or even front squats) and romanian deadlifts (or trap bar deadlifts).  On days when I deadlift I don't do SLDL's though because my lower back gets a really huge pump and I don't want to get injured.  Deadlifts are a leg exercise in my opinion.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> That is why I only do my deadlifts on leg day now.  I alternate between squats (or even front squats) and romanian deadlifts (or trap bar deadlifts).  On days when I deadlift I don't do SLDL's though because my lower back gets a really huge pump and I don't want to get injured.  Deadlifts are a leg exercise in my opinion.



Yeah, thats a good idea.  As it is, my routine would only be having me do deadlifts back to back like this once a month.  But putting them on my quad day would probably be a good idea (alternating with squats).  It'd be great to hit my hams twice a week, too.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

Training for 3/8:  Chest/Biceps

Superset - 
+Cable Crossover - 80lbx10x8
+Incline Smith - 140lbx7  110lbx8

Incline Flys - 35lbx10

Superset - 
+Incline Flys - 35lbx10
+Machine chest dips - 180lbx9

Dropset - 
+Smith Bench - 150lbx8  120lbx5  90lbx4

----

BB Curl - 100lbx5  90lbx4

Preacher Curl - 95lbx4  85lbx5

Hammer Curl - 40lbx5  35lbx4

----

UGH.  I hate mondays.  Especially around 5pm (which is the only time i can get in on mondays).  Gym is absolutely packed with people... and trying to do supersets while people are falling over each other trying to use equipment is near impossible.

Also:  My biceps suck.  Weights never increase.  Last time i did this particular bi workout, which was 4 weeks ago, my reps have only increase by 1 on each lift. 

I'm ready to start injecting my biceps with 500cc's of test.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

now now I dont want to hear any of that 'test' talkin! takes time!! 4 weeks isnt long at all! have patience mister! 

thats a crazy sset workout!  Nice!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

But really... i know my genetics are bad, but that is just pitiful.  I think most 6th graders have bigger biceps than i do... 

Maybe i should try some uber high volume routines.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

not pitiful at all!!!  
your dieting right? that could have something to do with it. when I dieted, my strength plumeted way down. 
have you changed your current routine around a bit lately?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

I dont really think its the diet, because while i am trying to cut, im carb cycling with carb days coinciding with my lifting days.  Besides, all most of my other lifts are creeping up at a slightly faster crawl. 

I'm using GP's routine.  Going P/RR/RR/S.  Only exception is legs, in which ive started using higher volume.  It's giving me pretty suitable variation, but im thinking i should try something new anyway... since my arms suck.

btw... i forgot to add the weight of the bar to those preachers.  Fixed it now.  I never write down the bar weight in my training log... tend to forget when i transcribe it here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2004)

> UGH. I hate mondays. Especially around 5pm (which is the only time i can get in on mondays). Gym is absolutely packed with people... and trying to do supersets while people are falling over each other trying to use equipment is near impossible.



That is so true - tonight sucked as far as the amount of people in the gym!!!!

As far as your biceps are concerned try doing a few sets of SLOW Chin-ups and really focus on using your biceps!!!  Hopefully you'll feel some "good" soreness the next day    Another thing you could try is to slow down your tempo - do a 1 second positive (up) - 1 second squeeze at the top - and a 4 second negative (You'll have to lighten up the weights probably by 25%)  and use the straight bar


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

I think i might try that change in tempo.  Sounds pretty good.  Chins too.

I have to wait 2 weeks to try it though... taking next week off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

ENJOY your week off!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, i had my first "ALCAR Dream" today.  Talk about scary... i knew people were reporting really vivid dreams, bordering on indistinguishible from reality, but this was just way more intense then i was expecting.

I dreamt that the world's oxygen supply was burning off, and every scientific attempt at survival had failed.  People were commiting suicide by the million, and the only people left were looting and murdering.  I woke up just as i was getting attacked by a gang...

Weird dream to begin with, but imagine it being so real and so vivid that it doesnt have that dream-like haze to it.  I literally woke up scared, and it took me about 10 mins to settle down.  That's NEVER happened.  I've NEVER had a dream scare me after i woke up.  It was that real.

Thanks ALCAR...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

?  What's the ALCAR doing for you besides cool dreams????


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

There are studies showing ALCAR doing everything from increasing melatonin levels to being a potent nutrient repartitioning agent.  It's even been suggested that when stacked with choline, it increases lipolysis (and im getting a good amount of choline with my phosphatidylserine, anyway).

What really sold me on ALCAR vs. some other similar supplement was its effects on memory, anxiety, and depression, though... since ive always had some fairly severe depression and anxiety.  And i've noticed a big improvement since i started supplementing with ALCAR and PS, a big enough improvement to be positive its not just a placebo.

Do a search for ALCAR at the avant forums, there a truckload of a good threads on it over there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> There are studies showing ALCAR doing everything from increasing melatonin levels to being a potent nutrient repartitioning agent.  It's even been suggested that when stacked with choline, it increases lipolysis (and im getting a good amount of choline with my phosphatidylserine, anyway).
> 
> What really sold me on ALCAR vs. some other similar supplement was its effects on memory, anxiety, and depression, though... since ive always had some fairly severe depression and anxiety.  And i've noticed a big improvement since i started supplementing with ALCAR and PS, a big enough improvement to be positive its not just a placebo.
> ...



Wow !!   There are too many damn suppliments that I want to try already now YOU bring in a few more!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

Training for 3/9:  Quads

Squats - barx6  135lbx6x8x6x5

Single leg extension - 60lbx8  100lbx10x7

Leg Press - 290lbx10  400lbx10


Kind of a shitty day... the hip flexors on my right side were bothering me all day, perfect timing for leg day. 

I'm actually beginning to look forward to having next week off.  I'm feeling pretty beat up, havent had time off in a while.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

Training for 3/11:  Shoulders/Triceps

Single arm DB press - 45lbx7  35lbx8

Bent laterals - 30lbx8  25lbx9x7

Upright rows - 100lbx9.5x7.5

Cable side laterals - 25lbx10  20lbx9

---

CG smith bench - 90lbx10  180lbx4.5  160lbx5  140lbx5

Skullcrushers - 85lbx3  75lbx6x5

Single arm overhead DB ext - 25lbx6x4

---

Dropped my rest interval down to like 30s from 90s.  Hadnt planned on it going into the gym, but just felt like mixing it up once i got there.  Was helping a friend who just joined the gym with his form, so some of my RI's were a bit higher, but not much.

I'm also trying to put together a good nootropic stack.  I've also gotten excellent results from my low 2g/ED dosing of alcar, so i'd love to see what 4-5g/ED does.  I'll probably be making BSL happy in a week or two...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

I bet your heart rate jumped up switching from 90s to 30s rests


----------



## Monolith (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> I bet your heart rate jumped up switching from 90s to 30s rests



lol, yeah... it felt like i wasnt even resting.  id stop lifting long enough to put the weight down and write down my set, then id pick em up again.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 12, 2004)

Training for 3/12:  Back/Traps

CG assisted chins - +100lbx8  +50lbx6  +90lbx6

WG tbar row - 140lbx8.5  120lbx8

DB row - 
+right - 65lbx11  60lbx10
+left - 65lbx10  60lbx9

DB pullovers - 55lbx11  50lbx8

DB shrugs - 80lbx10  100lbx8 drop 90lbx5

Rear BB shrugs - 135lbx15x12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lol, yeah... it felt like i wasnt even resting.  id stop lifting long enough to put the weight down and write down my set, then id pick em up again.



Sounds fun!!     The good thing about thosed days is you are in and out of the gym in 45 minutes


----------



## Monolith (Mar 13, 2004)

Training for 3/13:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx10  225lbx6x6x5

One leg ham press - 90lbx10  160lbx10x10

Lying curl - 110lbx10  120lbx8

---

Standing calf - 90lbx10  230lbx10x8  205lbx8

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x8  30lbx8x8

Cable side bends - 120lbx10x10

---

Ham press felt pretty good.  Got some weird looks, though... lol.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 13, 2004)

I've been reading up on Avant's Sesathin, and the stuff looks great.  I'm probably gonna add it to my diet (along with that nootropic stack ive been working on) when i get back.

Last journal update till friday.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 19, 2004)

Just got back.

FL weather was awesome.  Had a damn good time... definitely missed my brown rice and chicken, though. 

Looking forward to getting my diet back in order.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome back 

I hope you had fun


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks. 

Yeah... it was good times.  I've got a couple pictures i'll try to post, later.

One sucky thing is that the day i left for vaca, i got sick.  I took obscene amounts of vitamin C, echinacea, and some zinc... and i'm pretty much over it now.  But i feel so incredibly weak.  I'm gonna be pissed if my weights suck on monday.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2004)

Alright, i placed a gigantic order with BSL last night.

Some of their new low carb whey
Some multivitamins
50g of phosphatidylserine
2 jars of lecithin
a kilo of NAC
fish oil
a kilo of piracetam
a kilo of ALCAR

I'm also gonna be getting some Sesathin and Leptigen Rebirth to test for Avant (cant wait  )

Also bought some calipers from mike.

So all in all... i should be set for quite a while.  Now i just need to start thinking about how im going to modify my diet for the leptigen.  An early thought i had was just to move to a High/No/No variation of carb cycling.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2004)

Here's a pic of yours truly i cropped down real quick:







Plz excuse the unexcited look on my face, it was taken during a pretty boring trip to Epcot (we were a little too old to be there).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> ....
> 
> So all in all... i should be set for quite a while.  Now i just need to start thinking about how im going to modify my diet for the leptigen.  An early thought i had was just to move to a High/No/No variation of carb cycling.




High/No/No ??   I don't think I could do a No carb day ever...... 

Good luck!!  Welcome back!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2004)

haha, yeah.  Well, the leptigen should deal with the hunger and still keep my leptin levels up, even with the deep caloric restriction on the 'no' days.

Anyway, im still not sure how im going to work it.  I love my brown rice, 2 days without it might be too much...


----------



## Monolith (Mar 21, 2004)

omg... im so antsy.  finally get to hit the gym tomorrow... i feel like im having withdrawals  

ive still got a stuffed up nose, though.  i was hoping id be over this stupid cold by tomorrow, but it looks like ive still got a touch of it.  hopefully my energy wont suffer too much...

i dont think i ever want to take a week off again


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

Id be DEAD right now if I had taken a week off from the gym!  
Hope that cold goes away for good!
good luck with that diet too! too no carb days doesnt sound fun!  

btw, nice pic!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

Training for 3/22:  Chest/Biceps (yay, im back!  )

DB Bench - 60lbx8  85lbx4  80lbx5x3

Incline DB Bench - 70lbx5  65lbx4x4

Flys - 45lbx5  40lbx5

---

Alternating seated DB curl - 45lbx5  35lbx7

Cable Curl - 120lbx7.5  100lbx6

Conc Curl - 20lbx12 (forced 2 on left arm)

------------

Felt really good to be back in the gym.  I swear i was almost euphoric when i walked in. 

My weights really sucked, though.  I was sick all last week, and i think i still have a touch of it, because my nose is still runny.  Lost some moderate weight in the chest, and some major weight in the bi's.  My cable curl's SUCKED.  I'm hoping (read: PRAYING) that some of it had to do with my still being sick, and that by next week i'll be all set.

I think this is one of the first time's i've ever actually looked forward to leg day (tomorrow)... i just want to get back to the gym.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Id be DEAD right now if I had taken a week off from the gym!
> Hope that cold goes away for good!
> good luck with that diet too! too no carb days doesnt sound fun!
> ...



haha, i appreciate the little white lie... i was sick, miserable, and slightly sunburnt in that pic   It was just the easiest one to crop (the others were filled with some R-rated material  )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> haha, yeah.  Well, the leptigen should deal with the hunger and still keep my leptin levels up, even with the deep caloric restriction on the 'no' days.
> 
> Anyway, im still not sure how im going to work it.  I love my brown rice, 2 days without it might be too much...



Does leptigen really work that well???

Good to see you back at it!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> haha, i appreciate the little white lie... i was sick, miserable, and slightly sunburnt in that pic   It was just the easiest one to crop (the others were filled with some R-rated material  )




I wasnt lying! 
hmmm R rated material... thats ok too!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I wasnt lying!
> hmmm R rated material... thats ok too!



haha, well, not exactly R rated... just some "interesting" pics of drunken people.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn that was a long read...   haha

I want to see pics of drunken people!  I live vicariously through pictures, post them!  

And damn... I wish I was 6'5"


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> And damn... I wish I was 6'5"



Trade you for some muscle.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 23, 2004)

ARGH.

God damnit.  So today was leg day, and im squatting, and the main trainer at my gym comes over and see's me going 'ass to the grass', and says "hey, why are you going so low??  youre doing those all wrong"

He proceeds to show me the "right way" for the next half hour.  "See how you can push so much more weight if you just go parallel???"  

Anyway, yeah, i had kind of a crappy w/o.

Squats - 135lbx8, then 135lbx10x9 parallel... i think he then threw more weight on... i dont remember.  Didnt even do anything else for quads.  Did a bit of calf work, but then the entire gym started pissing me off, because the place was crowded as fck, and every time i went to use a piece of equipment someone would jump in.  Shit, while i was away getting a drink between sets on the calf raise, some asshat came over and stripped my weight off and started doing a set.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

I would have told that "trainer moron" to kiss your butt and stick to his pansy ass squats!  
you need some headphones and a shirt that reads "DO NOT DISTURB"


----------



## Monolith (Mar 23, 2004)

heh, i wanted to... but the weights i was pushing probably made it look like i needed some help :/


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Where can I find a shirt that says DND?  That would be cool!

Mono-- Man, I feel ya bro.  I get soo f'king pissed when someone snaggs my machine!  I usually walk right up and say "Hey, I was using this!  Get the fuck off!"  Then the look at me all weird and walk off.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Where can I find a shirt that says DND?  That would be cool!
> 
> Mono-- Man, I feel ya bro.  I get soo f'king pissed when someone snaggs my machine!  I usually walk right up and say "Hey, I was using this!  Get the fuck off!"  Then the look at me all weird and walk off.



LMAO

I'd do that if i didnt always feel so damn self-conscious in the gym.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

Weee... another crappy day at the gym 

Training for 3/25: Shoulders/Triceps

Standing BB mil press - barx10  95lbx7  85lbx7  65lbx8

Cam bar upright row - 95lbx12  115lbx7.5  95lbx8

DB lat raise - 20lbx10x8

Reverse pec dec - 50lbx10  80lbx7 drop 60lbx5

---

Dips - -100lbx10  bwx7  -50lbx8  -100lbx8 (- is the assisted weight)

Skullcrushers - 75lbx4  65lbx6x5

One arm overhead db tri ext - 20lbx9  15lbx10

Pushdowns - 100lbx10x8

---

UGH.  Weights sucked hard.  Im seriously never, ever, ever, *ever* taking a week off again.  Or at the very least, there's no way im gonna let myself get sick that same week.  

Had planned to do more sets per exercise, but i think coming off a no carb day kind of screwed me.  Blah.  I'm ready to start guzzling anadrol.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

no anadrol for you mister!!!  

hang in there... just realize its from the week off and being sick. 
youll snap back around soon enough! give it a lil time!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Guzzling Drol...  Yea, I dont think thats a great idea, but if you choose to, get advice from the AAS forum here.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

haha... yeah, i dont really see myself getting cozy with aas anytime soon.  just getting frustrated.

i feel like there was some mixup in the genepool, and somehow i was stuck with the muscle mass of a 10 year old girl.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

i doubt that.  are you moving to NYC again this summer.  I'll train with ya and make sure you put on some size.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> i doubt that.  are you moving to NYC again this summer.  I'll train with ya and make sure you put on some size.



now *that* would be cool!

if i could get half as strong as you i'd be one happy mofo.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, I am not that stong and looking at your journal I would say that you aren't really training for strength.  it would be fun to have a new training partner.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

I got some bodyfat calipers from 1fast yesterday.  Got some very erratic readings at first... from 8% to 28%.  lol.  They finally seemed to get consistent around 15%, which i find hard to believe.  Then again, it is only a 3 point test, and ive never used calipers before.  As long as i can keep the reading consistent, it should help to guage my progress at least.  I'm gonna keep practicing.




> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well, I am not that stong and looking at your journal I would say that you aren't really training for strength.  it would be fun to have a new training partner.



I think i might want say "fck off, size" and just train for strength.  These numbers are killing my self esteem.  I think i fell into the bodybuilding routine because a couple years ago when i first got interested, i told myself "big muscles = lots of girls"  

And as for a training _partner_... how about you just consider me a client for now.  You'd end up having 3 minute rest intervals waiting for me to strip the weight down after every set.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 26, 2004)

Training for 3/26:  Back/Traps

Bent BB rows - barx10  115lbx10x8x8x7

CG seated cable row - 130lbx10x8  120lbx8x7

DB Pullovers - 50lbx12x6

DB Shrugs - 80lbx10x10  90lbx6

Reverse smith shrugs - 140lbx12x12


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

Great workout Monolith!  

hahaha and to think some chicks think a lean sculpted body = lots of guys!  if only that were the case! haha


----------



## Monolith (Mar 26, 2004)

Got my order from BSL... practically blew my monthly budget on stuff.  

2x Multivitamin/Mineral
1x Kilo of NAC
1x Kilo of ALCAR
1x Kilo of Piracetam
1x 10lbs whey
2x 25g phosphatidylserine
1x B-complex
2x Lecithin
1x Fish oil

Then there's the stuff from Avant coming soon...


----------



## Monolith (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Great workout Monolith!
> 
> hahaha and to think some chicks think a lean sculpted body = lots of guys!  if only that were the case! haha



We're just way too intimidated to go up to girls who look that good.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, see that's the problem with you men.  You like the women to be built and then you won't approach them and just stare.  So instead we think your freaks with an uncontrollable staring issues and we get completely disgusted where instead you could just walk up to them and strike a conversation.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> We're just way too intimidated to go up to girls who look that good.




I have that probalem too.  I think that my body isn't good enough for most of the girls that I am into so I get scared to talk to them.  usualy in my head I am hearing  "no way man!  don't do it.  she wont talk to a sloppy shit hanging mess like you."  So I get nervous and walk away.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah, see that's the problem with you men.  You like the women to be built and then you won't approach them and just stare.  So instead we think your freaks with an uncontrollable staring issues and we get completely disgusted where instead you could just walk up to them and strike a conversation.




SO YOU DO THINK WE'RE FREAKS!  i knew it...


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have that probalem too.  I think that my body isn't good enough for most of the girls that I am into so I get scared to talk to them.  usualy in my head I am hearing  "no way man!  don't do it.  she wont talk to a sloppy shit hanging mess like you."  So I get nervous and walk away.



At least when i think that its true.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Got my order from BSL... practically blew my monthly budget on stuff.
> 
> 2x Multivitamin/Mineral
> ...



Oooh, cant forget the Alpha GPC ive got coming from BAC. 

This'll be one hell of a test.  If even all these chemicals can't make a marked improvement in diet/training/mental health, i think i'll just become a food tester for Hershey or something.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

thats quite the stack of powerful supps! I think you just may have beat Flinstones chewables with that!  
good luck! 

you are soooo right Jodi!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh my dear god...

I just drank a concoction of 6g piracetam, 2g alcar, and ~1g NAC.  That has to be the most hideous, grotesque, face contorting brew ive ever experienced.

EUWGHGAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!   

I wonder if i can just snort 10 grams of powder?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2004)

Training for 3/27:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx8  225lbx6x5x4

One leg ham press - 160lbx10x10x10

Lying curl - 120lbx10  130lbx10

Standing calf raise - 105lbx15x12x8 (tempo 1 up, 4 down) x12 (normal)

Cable crunch - 40lbx12  30lbx10x10x10

Cable side bends - 120lbx10x10x8

Lost some strength here, too.  I got 6,6,5 for SLDL's last week.  I think its mostly my lower back, though.  I could have banged out a couple more reps if it wasnt starting to round.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> SO YOU DO THINK WE'RE FREAKS!  i knew it...


 

Well when you stare and gawk and don't say anything.......................Yup


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2004)

i'll be sure to make cat-calls while i stare, then


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2004)

Training for 3/29:  Chest/Biceps

Incline DB Bench - 60lbx10  75lbx7x3 (  )  65lbx6

Flat BB Bench - 135lbx8  175lbx8  155lbx8  135lbx8

High cable xover - 50lbx12  40lbx10  30lbx12

Alternating DB curl - 30lbx8  40lbx8x5  30lbx8

Cable curl - 120lbx8  100lbx8

Conc. curl - 20lbx12  15lbx12 (had to force a couple reps for the left arm)

-----

Eh.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice workout bro.  Just one Q.  Why do you pyramid on the flat BB bench?  Just for a burnout or what?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

If you hit 135 for 8 on your first set and then hit is again on your last set I think you either (a) didn't push enough weight on your second and third sets or (b) didn't go to failure on your last set for some reason?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If you hit 135 for 8 on your first set and then hit is again on your last set I think you either (a) didn't push enough weight on your second and third sets or (b) didn't go to failure on your last set for some reason?



The first 135lb was just a warm up... all three benchs were taken after i finished with the DB's, and i had to practically stand over the fgit's using them because they were all talking to each other.  Had like a 5-10 minute wait. 

And yeah, i was around 2 reps short of failure on the next 3 sets.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice workout bro.  Just one Q.  Why do you pyramid on the flat BB bench?  Just for a burnout or what?



Just worked out like that, i guess... was trying to keep each set around 8-10 reps. 

I think its high time i revamped my whole chest routine, though.  I've been following a bastardized version of GoPro's, but im really itching for something new.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

> And yeah, i was around 2 reps short of failure on the next 3 sets.



Gotcha....Busted...lol


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Gotcha....Busted...lol



lmao.  i didnt wanna drop the bar on my neck...


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2004)

Training for 3/30:  Quads

Squats - barx8  135lbx8x10x8x7x6

One leg 45 degree press - 140lbx10x9x7x6

Did some various ab work, too...

------

Dunno wtf happened.  I just got drained uber quick today.  I did my squats only slightly below parallel today (which is why the reps look oddly staggered... was getting used to it).  Ive been doing them ass to the grass for a couple months now, and weights have remained pretty stagnant.  Im gonna keep my range a little higher, see if i can get some growth.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Training for 3/30:  Quads
> 
> Squats - barx8  135lbx8x10x8x7x6
> ...



You might want to try "breathing squats".....Find a weight that you normally do 10 reps with but don't stop until you do 20 !   You'll probably crank out 10 or 12 then have to rest (without putting the weight down) take a few breathes then do another rep - then rest a few seconds - then do another rep - and repeat until you get 20.   It's fun


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I read in this powerlifting workout to do that with deads.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I read in this powerlifting workout to do that with deads.



That sounds good too!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> You might want to try "breathing squats".....Find a weight that you normally do 10 reps with but don't stop until you do 20 !   You'll probably crank out 10 or 12 then have to rest (without putting the weight down) take a few breathes then do another rep - then rest a few seconds - then do another rep - and repeat until you get 20.   It's fun



Hey... that sounds pretty damn cool.  I dont know if i'd call them "fun", but definitely worth trying.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey... that sounds pretty damn cool.  I dont know if i'd call them "fun", but definitely worth trying.



It will be fun for ME to read your journal 'cuz you'll definately feel it the next day after you do 2 sets of 20!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> It will be fun for ME to read your journal 'cuz you'll definately feel it the next day after you do 2 sets of 20!!



haha

I might try these with trap bar deads at first... getting stuck at the bottom of a squat doesnt sound like fun.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> haha
> 
> I might try these with trap bar deads at first... getting stuck at the bottom of a squat doesnt sound like fun.



TRUE!!   Make sure you set the safety bars when doing squats!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 1, 2004)

Training for 4/1:  Shoulders/Triceps

Standing bb mil press - barx10  95lbx7  85lbx7.5x5

Upright bb row - 90lbx10x8  80lbx8

Giant set front/side cable raise - 30lbx5  20lbx6  (dont ask, someone suggested i try it  )

Reverse pec dec - 70lbx10x8  60lbx8

---

Dips - -100lbx10  bwx6  -60lbx8x8

Skullcrushers - 65lbx7x6x4

CG bench - barx8  95lbx8  135lbx7  115lbx7

One arm o/h DB extensions - 20lbx7  15lbx7  10lbx12

Pushdowns - 80lbx10 drop 60lbx10

---

Eh... didnt have too much of a plan today.  As jen will probably notice, though, ive been using her workouts as a guide lately. 

Kept all the RI's really pretty short.  Especially on the tri's... most of it was just the time to switch the weight and grab some water.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

I was reading your workout and think damn that shoulder one is pretty darn close to mine yestarday! HAHA (then I read what you wrote... lol) 
Nice workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

Whats that saying ?  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery . 
Cool !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Training for 4/1:  Shoulders/Triceps
> 
> Standing bb mil press - barx10  95lbx7  85lbx7.5x5
> ...



C'mon Mono !!

Setup your workout before you step into the gym!!!!   You'll stay focused that way


----------



## Monolith (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah i know... im just losing focus of what kind of plan to get on.  Been using GP's for ages, and i really want to try something else.  Just not sure what direction i want to go in.  I really want to up the volume, though.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

Try push/pull  It will give you volume


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Try push/pull  It will give you volume




There a tons of programs    Just pick one and try it for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

Actually... that Push/Pull might be a good idea.  You're obviously gettin some nice results with it, Jodi.   I remember way back Dante mentioning he was gonna do a writeup on it - did he ever?  I never followed up with it.

I was even thinking of copying TP's new routine as his new testers leak it day by day in their journals.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Actually... that Push/Pull might be a good idea.  You're obviously gettin some nice results with it, Jodi.   I remember way back Dante mentioning he was gonna do a writeup on it - did he ever?  I never followed up with it.
> 
> I was even thinking of copying TP's new routine as his new testers leak it day by day in their journals.



GP just unveiled part of P/RR/S part II (check in the training section).


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

Training for 4/2:  Back/Traps

Bent rows - 125lbx10  135lbx10x7.5x5  115lbx7

HS high rows - 180lbx10x10x8x8

CG seated cable row - 130lbx8.5  100lbx10x10x10 (  )

Cable pulldowns - 100lbx8 drop 80lbx4

DB shrugs - 80lbx10  100lbx7x5  90lbx8

BB shrugs - 195lbx12x11

My grip sux.    Damn DB's kept coming pretty close to slipping out of my hands.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Yea, once I start TP's program I am bustin out the straps!  My grip sucks too.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Damn AJ will ring my neck if she sees that


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah... id like to find some time to add in direct grip work, but just about every day im in the gym im doing about 60 minutes. 

There's no way im adding a 6th day, either.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

I am in the gym 90mins sometimes longer!  Why not add grip work in a few days, if you dont have a schedule?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

Maybe if i was bulking and i could throw in a mid w/o shake id be in there longer, but im wary of staying in the gym any longer than 50-60 mins without some food.  Ive got trouble with elevated cortisol levels already, and cortisol production increases linearly with the length of your w/o.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Maybe if i was bulking and i could throw in a mid w/o shake id be in there longer, but im wary of staying in the gym any longer than 50-60 mins without some food.  Ive got trouble with elevated cortisol levels already, and cortisol production increases linearly with the length of your w/o.




lots os ways you can wokr on your gri pwithout direct fore arm work.

If you were slipping at 195 for shrugs at 12 reps then i would say do this.

Bump the weight up to 205.  then do 3 reps every 10sec for around 15 sets.  Next time you come back try and get four reps or lower the rest interval until finally you are banging them out non stop.  Deadlifts can be performed the same way.  this is how I do them a lot.  i will do singles every ten seconds.  than way I don't have to worry about grip failing.

Also, instead of doing pull ups on a bar do them on the top square beam of the smith mahcine.  The square beam will really work your grip.  Or you can wrap a towel around the bar when you do your pull  ups to make you grip work harder.

or just do bar holds.....load up some weight (maybe 215 or 225 for you) and time yourself how long you can hold it before you set it down.  then keep trying to longer each week.  you can also hang from a bar with just your body weight and do the same thing.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Bump the weight up to 205.  then do 3 reps every 10sec for around 15 sets.  Next time you come back try and get four reps or lower the rest interval until finally you are banging them out non stop.  Deadlifts can be performed the same way.  this is how I do them a lot.  i will do singles every ten seconds.  than way I don't have to worry about grip failing.



Now that sounds cool.  Nice easy way to measure progress too.  Im gonna give em a try next week.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, once I start TP's program I am bustin out the straps!  My grip sucks too.




I SAW THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 3, 2004)

Training for 4/3:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx8  225lbx6x6  245lbx5

One leg ham press - 180lbx10x10  230lbx10 

Seated curl - 140lbx10x8x6

---

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12, then tempo 1,0,4 @ 115lbx12x12x10

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x8x4.5  30lbx10

DB side bends - 80lbx8x8x7

---

SLDL's went up a lot from last week.  I think it was because my lower back was feeling better.  Ham presses went waaaay the hell up too.  I'm *almost* caught up to Jodi. 

The DB side bends felt really good.  I usually do cable side bends, but all three cable racks were taken.  They really worked my grip, too, which is definitely something that can use it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Training for 4/3:  Hams/Calves/Abs
> 
> SLDL - 90lbx8  225lbx6x6  245lbx5
> ...



Good work on the SLDL!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

Training for 4/5:  Chest/Biceps

DB bench - 60lbx10  85lbx5  80lbx6x4

Decline BB bench - 135lbx12x9x8x8

Pec dec - 100lbx10  140lbx10x8

---

Cam bar curl - 75lbx10  95lbx6x4  75lbx6

Hammer curls - 35lbx4  25lbx8x8

Reverse cable curls - 80lbx8x6  -- these were starting to kill my left wrist, had to stop

---

What a shitty, shitty day.  I got a ticket for doing 92 in a 55.  Had to get something filed for 3 (for work), so i was in a rush.  Of course, my luck, i get pulled over.  $370....

I went into the gym with a shitty attitude, so i got a shitty workout out of it.  I'm pissed.  I should have just gunned it and outran the cop.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

trying to outrun cops is not a good idea either!! haha 
man thats ALOT of money for a ticket!! and thats US money eh! crap!!  If I find some pennies lying around on the streets Ill send em your way!!  

doesnt look like a bad workout to me either! sillyman!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah... the ticket is bad, but its not the worst part... its my insurance that im scared about.  It's gonna go up like crazy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

workout looked good man!!

Yeah, the insurance in MASS is super insane as it is.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, its socialist.  There's no competition in MA - the state government sets the rates.  So no matter which insurance company you go to, its the same rate.  And of course all the insurance companies pay off the politicians, so the rates are insanely high as it is.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah, its socialist.  There's no competition in MA - the state government sets the rates.  So no matter which insurance company you go to, its the same rate.  And of course all the insurance companies pay off the politicians, so the rates are insanely high as it is.



THAT SUCKS!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

hey just peeked in, just wanna say that ur back looks really awesome in ur avatar. my back is the 1st muscle group to lean out, carb cycleing is so tuff!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> hey just peeked in, just wanna say that ur back looks really awesome in ur avatar. my back is the 1st muscle group to lean out, carb cycleing is so tuff!



Since Monolith doesn't have an avatar and your post is right below mine I'm assume you are talking to me  
Thanks!!  YM

I should hang out in his thread more often 

Carb cycling   is not for me.   I like my oatmeal and whole wheat noodles too much !!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

*duh!*

since it is ur journal, of course im talking to u


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Its Monoliths journal.  

 Silly girl!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

oOh! yea, im dumb


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is Monolith.

[img2]http://fox302.com/userdata/Monolith/files/asdgsadga/IMG_0213cropped1.jpg[/img2]

What a stud!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

omg hes sucha stud!!!
  i had never seen him be4, look! u been holdin out on me all this time! tsk tsk 
 *looks down 4a glance again* 
 glances again* mmm
 definite stud!!!!!

ok wow i needa man!  wawawa! im young, single, and gawd damn cute!!! o yea and im obviosly outgoing


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

yea i promise ill posta real hot pic when ever i figure that shit out!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL 

i left that pic as a link for a reason


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

uh what reason? itsa great pic


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> LOL
> 
> i left that pic as a link for a reason



You got another BEAUTIFUL lady complimenting you... That seem reason enough for me!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

im shy irl


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

ok ima paste this in my journal as well.........i cant beleive ima say this!
 lol ah so ive been complimenting like  every guy 2nite, but im always really like this tho! my friend asked me what table i wanted i said "yea over there by those really cute boys" n i felt every1 checking me out! it felt really really good, so im always saying thank you2 every1 about everything. but i mean im only whacko like since recently, i used to never say anything 2 ANYone. i was only spoke when spoken to..........n when id speak my speech was quiet, or monotoned, and slooooow. so as soon as id say something, the person's whole demeanure would change. it was frustrating bc i wasnt born like this! 
 but recently, i had a positive feeling in my life, (i thought i was in love, i made a complete fool of myself @my gym!) i was like going around and like interupting people ina conversasion and telling em i was in love. 
 i even was really really crazy 1 afternoon and the front desk guy walks in and i like totally slapped him on the ass! i just remember his face looking at me like 'how dare u molest me?!" n then the next day i went up to n told him i was sorry he said it was fine. but yea he told me he hada gf, i said well 'thats ok bc ur shorter than me, cute, but short, And my meds have been messed up the past week or 2'
which they have! since i was getting my wisdom teeth out, my dr changed my adderall from the XR kind to the regular kind, idk y but i was acting strange.  
 that 1 afternoon, somebody asked me if i was drunk, i laughed n said 'no, i cant drink!'
 now im growing up.............Again. becoming a Woman! so thats y im so friendly. but i love my life, n appreciate the fact that u look so hot, bc u take such good care of urselfs, and i feel the need to let u know that.
 bc every1 should know that n feel good about themselves


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> ok ima paste this in my journal as well.........i cant beleive ima say this!
> lol ah so ive been complimenting like  every guy 2nite, but im always really like this tho! my friend asked me what table i wanted i said "yea over there by those really cute boys" n i felt every1 checking me out! it felt really really good, so im always saying thank you2 every1 about everything. but i mean im only whacko like since recently, i used to never say anything 2 ANYone. i was only spoke when spoken to..........n when id speak my speech was quiet, or monotoned, and slooooow. so as soon as id say something, the person's whole demeanure would change. it was frustrating bc i wasnt born like this!
> but recently, i had a positive feeling in my life, (i thought i was in love, i made a complete fool of myself @my gym!) i was like going around and like interupting people ina conversasion and telling em i was in love.
> ...



lmao, i can imagine that guys face 

i wish i had your positive attitude tho... i tend to be depressing.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

Awwww........Your such a cutie 

You are good looking..........why so shy?  You have no reason to be

A year now I've been talking to you and you've been holding out on us.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

lmao.  i need to delete that pic now.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> im shy irl


    
 WHAT IS UR PROBLEM??? y r u so shy?
 u better not touch that pic! its there 4me to drool over! its staying there!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

LOl I told you!!!!  you never listen!! haha


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lmao, i can imagine that guys face
> 
> i wish i had your positive attitude tho... i tend to be depressing.



i have a problem w that! u all are beautiful people! w nothing wrong w them!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

awww ur cute


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyway...  

Training for 4/6:  Quads

Trap bar deads - 135lbx10  225lbx10x8x6

Leg press - 200lbx6  400lbx12x8x8

Extensions - 150lbx12x11x8

---

Man, i love trap bar deads!  First time ive done them... they felt awesome.  Really nailed my quads.  I think im gonna do em for a couple more weeks before i go back to squats.

I wanted to try doing some lunges, too... havent done them before.  But i was dead after the leg press, so just did a few sets of extensions instead.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

I love trap bar deads!!  they really nail the hamstrings if you sit back enough.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

Hamstrings eh?  Do you do them similar to a SLDL, then?  Im tryin to figure out what you mean by 'sit back.'  I might wanna try them again on Ham day.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

someone tell me more about these trap bar deads. they sound fun fun !


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

It looks kind of like that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

you need a trap bar to do them.....It is like hexagon shaped.  you stand in the middle and hold bars out to your side.  you can really sit back and hit your hammies and ass  and it takes some of the lower back out of it and places more tensin on the arms (hits the rear delts well too).  If you really want a ful range of motino and hit your quads and ass even harder try dumbell squats (heled at your sides).  you can get ass to the grass range of motion and just burn yourself out!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

dang we dont have that kind of bar!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

use the dumbell then.....they are great and just as good for mixing it up from regular deadlifts.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 8, 2004)

Training for 4/8:  Shoulders/Triceps

Standing bb mil press - barx10  95lbx9  85lbx7x6

Upright row - 90lbx10x8  80lbx8

Giant set: front/side cable raise - 30lbx5.5  20lbx6.5

Reverse pec dec - 80lbx9  70lbx7 drop 50lbx4

---

Dips - -100lbx10  BWx9x6  -60lbx10

Skullcrushers - 65lbx8x5  drop 45lbx9

CG bench - 115lbx9x8x6

O/H DB - 20lbx7 drop 15lbx4  drop 10lbx6

Pushdowns - 80lbx12  90lbx8

---

Weighed in this morning at 237lbs.  Started at 248lbs.  So, im down 11lbs since mid december... lol.  That doesnt really bother me, since measurements such as bicep and quad have either remained the same or increased, with waist and neck decreasing, but what makes it noteworthy is that 3 of those pounds were lost just in the last week.  What makes it doubly interesting, is that i gained a considerable increase in strength over the last week, too.  Relatively, anyway.  Standing bb press in particular - it went up 2 reps (unheard of, for me  ).  Dips were suprising, too.

The only thing i can attribute this too is my new supplementation regimine.  I'm thinking the piracetam/alcar/alpha-gpc/lecithin is mimicking many of the attributes of leptigen... which would account for the fat loss.  As for the strength gain, id say it was the cortisol reducing effects of the phosphatidylserine, but i cant be positive... since i _have_ increased my volume slightly since i started it.  Im going to cut the PS back to no carb days only for a week, and see if that effects my results at all.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> The only thing i can attribute this too is my new supplementation regimine. I'm thinking the piracetam/alcar/alpha-gpc/lecithin is mimicking many of the attributes of leptigen... which would account for the fat loss. As for the strength gain, id say it was the cortisol reducing effects of the phosphatidylserine, but i cant be positive... since i have increased my volume slightly since i started it. Im going to cut the PS back to no carb days only for a week, and see if that effects my results at all.


  Your starting to sound like the guys at Avant (whom I respect very much  )  I would definately contribute some of your results to the LG.  That's amazing progress this past week.  Good job 

Also, keeping in mind, 11lbs by the scale doesn't mean only 11lbs of fat lost.  I'm sure its more but with muscle gain.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent news.  just keep at it and you'll be where you want in no time


----------



## Monolith (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your starting to sound like the guys at Avant (whom I respect very much  )  I would definately contribute some of your results to the LG.  That's amazing progress this past week.  Good job
> 
> Also, keeping in mind, 11lbs by the scale doesn't mean only 11lbs of fat lost.  I'm sure its more but with muscle gain.



lmao.  Well, ive been using the avant forums as an encyclopedia for the past few months.   Great group of minds, over there. 

Yeah, i keep reminding myself this is a recomp, not an all out cut... but its still nice to see those big drops every once in a while.  Im anxious to see if this continues over the next several weeks, and its not just a one time fluke (water weight or something).


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Geek!!  lol jk!! 

youve made some great progress!! now we need new PICS!  perdyy pleezzz

great workout!! I see you like standing bb milt's too!  and upright rows. and whats that... rev pec dec too!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 8, 2004)

answer my pm mon.........nite all


----------



## Monolith (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> great workout!! I see you like standing bb milt's too!  and upright rows. and whats that... rev pec dec too!!



lmao

yeah, funny how we're both using the same exercises lately, isnt it?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Everything is looking damn good man! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lmao
> 
> yeah, funny how we're both using the same exercises lately, isnt it?



 wonder why! hahaha


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

Training for 4/9:  Back/Traps

Bent rows - 135lbx10x8x6

Hammer high row - 200lbx10x10x8

CG seated cable row - 130lbx9  120lbx8.5  110lbx9

Wide pulldowns - 100lbx10x10  110lbx10

BB shrugs - 135lbx10 225lbx10+4 (lost grip)  135lbx10

Rear BB shrugs - 135lbx10

DB shrugs - 60lbx12

---

Well, weights didnt do much today.  Was trying to show a friend who just signed up @ the gym some exercises, so my RI's were a little weird, too.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

aww helping a friend!  thats nice of you!! 

workout looks good to me!! not the same as my back workout today though!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> workout looks good to me!! not the same as my back workout today though!



ill fix that next week


----------



## Monolith (Apr 10, 2004)

Training for 4/10:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx6  245lbx5+1  x3+2  225lbx4+2  (Friggin grip is killing me here... had to keep stopping and grabbing the weight again).

One leg ham press - 180lbx10  270lbx10x6  180lbx12

Seated curl - 150lbx10x7

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12  Tempo 1,3,1,0: 135lbx12x10x8

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x12x8  30lbx10

Started to do some DB side bends... but my grip was shot.  The 90's started slipping out of my hands after the 1st set.  So i just threw in some cable bends.  

SLDL went up, but unless i start using straps, its gonna stall there.  Ham press went up slightly.  Actually the sled weighs like 45lbs, so its actually around 315 i think.  Whatever


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2004)

DOn't do so many reps if your grip is going.  use 245lbs and do like 4-5 sets of 2's with 15sec rest inbetween or so.  eventually your grip will get better and you can do 3's, 4's and so on.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> DOn't do so many reps if your grip is going.  use 245lbs and do like 4-5 sets of 2's with 15sec rest inbetween or so.  eventually your grip will get better and you can do 3's, 4's and so on.



Yeah, i should have done that... i actually did something similar to that yesterday for shrugs (after you mentioned it last week i think), just didnt write em down.

Maybe i should just rub some sytenhance all over my forearms.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

whats sytenhance??  Im a dumbo!! 

I swear-that workout looks pretty darn familiar!  
hmmm I might take your advice on those deads too Patrick!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> whats sytenhance??  Im a dumbo!!
> 
> I swear-that workout looks pretty darn familiar!
> hmmm I might take your advice on those deads too Patrick!



its a topical, locally acting androgen by avant.  it supposedly helps with lagging bodyparts (i.e. one bicep is bigger than the other).


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2004)

Today's a no carb day, although it was slightly off... i couldnt resist, and had some ham and kielbasa.  So, todays fat is gonna be a lot higher.  At least i didnt have any carbs... the quiche, various breads, and pies looked very tasty...


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

Got my Rebirth and Sesathin from Avant today.  Im gonna start a new journal for the evaluation process in a couple days.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

right on, cant wait to watch your progress on that too!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

Training for 4/12:  Chest/Biceps

Flat DB press - 60lbx10  85lbx5  75lbx7  70lbx5.5  65lbx7

Decline BB press - 135lbx11x8x8 (spot on last rep)

Incline Smith - 90lbx11x8x8 (not sure what the bar weighs)

---

Alt DB Curl - 20lbx10  30lbx15x7  20lbx12

Hammer Curl - 25lbx10x8  20lbx10

Cable Curl - 100lbx9

---

RI's were really low... 30s maybe.

Hey P, you dont know it, but you and me trained together today.  For the last couple reps on a few of my sets, all i could think about was your damn "challenge yourself" quotes.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

> Hey P, you dont know it, but you and me trained together today. For the last couple reps on a few of my sets, all i could think about was your damn "challenge yourself" quotes.




That is were it starts man.  I keep talling everyone that it is all in your head.   Man, I would be totally psyched if you came and trained with me for a couple of days.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> That is were it starts man.  I keep talling everyone that it is all in your head.   Man, I would be totally psyched if you came and trained with me for a couple of days.



haha.  i think id pass out after your warmups.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I tried PAttys lil self-motivating talks the other day too!  I need practice!! hah

Nice workout!! dont think that Ive done that combo yet!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice workout man! Keep up the hard work. 



> Incline Smith - 90lbx11x8x8 (not sure what the bar weighs)


The bar on the Smith-Machine doesn't weigh anything at all.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> The bar on the Smith-Machine doesn't weigh anything at all.



You're supposed to say "i think it weights a couple hundred lbs  "


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

Training for 4/13:  Quads

Trap bar deads - 135lbx8  225lbx10x10x8

Leg press - 450lbx10x9x8

Extensions - 160lbx9  150lbx6

---

Bleh... i really need to up my volume.  Quad day beats the crap out of me, though.  Got a couple more reps on the trap bar deads at least.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Some peeps dont like a lot of volume, but personally I love it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm, interesting, trap bar deadlifts huh? How do you like them compared to regular deadlifts?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

Was that your first time doing trap bar deads??  Way to go!!!

I love trap bar deads.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

so do tell- how do you like those trap bar deads for the 1st time?? !!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

Nah, i did them last week too.

I like them a lot, and i think im gonna do em for one more week before i go back to squats...

Although, one problem is that i can barely get low enough with them - the weight touches the ground too soon.  I really have to concentrate on squatting my ass down.  I think i might do them on a platform next week... or just use a bunch of 35lb or 25lb plates instead.

Speaking of plates... it was a friggin mission to find 45's by the time i got into the gym.  In one rack, some guy was squatting reps with 405, in another rack, some guy was doing hanging cleans with 250, and then every flat bench was full.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

Training for 4/15: Shoulders/Triceps

Standing bb mil press - barx10  95lbx7x6x5

Upright row - 90lbx10x9x8

Giant set: front/side cable raise: 30lbx6  20lbx6

Reverse pec dec - 90lbx9  80lbx9 drop 40lbx6

---

Dips - -100lbx10  BWx9x5  -40lbx6

CG bench - 135lbx9x6  115lbx8

One hand pushdown - 40lbx10  30lbx10 (assist on last couple reps of each set)

---

Nothing special... had another friend with me today, so RI's were fairly long for some stuff.  He thought i was screwing with him when i told him to get on the pec dec backwards. 

Weight is 237.5lbs as of this morning... which is really friggin confusing.  A week ago i dropped 3lbs out of nowhere, and now i've stabilized again.  I know im still dropping fat, because i lost another inch around the navel... but it's still very strange.

I reread all the leptin articles at avant last night, just to try and refresh myself before i start the leptigen.  Spooks last article is just as confusing this time around as it was last time, though. 

I bought a couple biochem and neuropharm books about a week ago im gonna check out in my spare time, hopefully i'll be able to get a better understanding of the science behind this stuff.

Been really busy with classes and work, so hopefully ill finally hop on the Leptigen no later than this weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

workout looks good Mono!  hahaha your friend hadnt heard of rev pec dec?  silly silly ! 
hey cant complain that your weight hasnt gone down, but still loosing inches! thats a good sign!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Training for 4/15: Shoulders/Triceps
> 
> Standing bb mil press - barx10  95lbx7x6x5
> ...



Good job losing an inch around the naval!! 
 

That is funny about the rev pec dec


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

Training for 4/16:  Back/Traps

1 arm db rows - 60lbx10  80lbx10x8/7  75lbx9/8 (right/left)

CG pulldown - 140lbx9x6  120lbx8

WG tbar row - 35lbx12  55lbx10x10x9

WG cable row - 110lbx8

---

BB shrugs - 135lbx8  225lbx(9 sets of 2 reps, 10s RI)

DB shrugs - 70lbx10

---

Started with an RI of around 60s, but that only lasted as far as the db rows... went to about 30s for the rest of the w/o.  

Tried doing lots of sets with low reps for shrugs to work on my grip.  Needs some fine tuning, though... because this time it was my traps that gave out before my grip.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

hmm I trained back today too! doesnt look like my workout though!  BUT didnt I do 3 of those exercises last week?   

and I think that you could EASILY do more on t-bar rows mister!! whats with that light weight?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm I trained back today too! doesnt look like my workout though!  BUT didnt I do 3 of those exercises last week?
> 
> and I think that you could EASILY do more on t-bar rows mister!! whats with that light weight?



lmao 

yeah, the tbar rows were kind of weird.  i think my form is off, because i was feeling it a bit too much in my traps.  my gyms tbar row is weird, though... its got handles right by the center bar, so if im not careful, it wails me right in the crotch.  

there's also two different places to load weight... either by the base of the bar, or by the top of the bar.  obviously if i load up the base of the bar with 45lbs itd be a lot easier than if i put 45lbs on the top.

here, this is it:


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

WTF is that contraption?  I use a straight BB and stick it in a corner.  Load up one side, and use an attachment #6 and put it where the grip begins on the bar.  Then row away.  Its called 2 arm long bar rows.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Here! I found them 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Middle+Back

Look under bent over 2 arm longbar rows.  Just scroll down.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks PreMier - your picture just confirmed I am doing them right.  I was a bit concerned I wasn't doing them right.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

lmao, yeah, i should probably just use the bar, and not this "contraption"


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

No problem Jodi   I just got the idea off of Pumping Iron one day.  And have been in love ever since!

Mono-  Yea, that contraption looks dangerous, especially if you want kids! haha


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

I started doing those long ago but you guys had me concerned I wasn't doing them right because of the amount of weight.  I'm glad to know I am doing them right.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I started doing those long ago but you guys had me concerned I wasn't doing them right because of the amount of weight.  I'm glad to know I am doing them right.



rofl, please, dont ever use my weights to guage the 'standard'


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

thats a funny contraption!! just use the good ol way with an olympic bar and load that up!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

Training for 4/17:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx6  225lbx5  245lbx6 x(4x2x2x2 10s RI)

One leg ham press - 180lbx10  270lbx10x10/9x9/8 (right/left)

Seated curl - 150lbx10x8

---

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12  135lbx18x10  90lbx12

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x10x8x7  30lbx10

DB side bends - 80lbx10

---

Well, i wasnt sure if i should call them "SLDL's"... but i did anyway.   Legs were bent about 15 degrees at the knee, and hips pushed out as i dropped the weight.  Ive gotten lost in the various forms of deadlift over the past couple days... so im not sure if thats a romanian, an SLDL, or a bastardization of both.  As long as i can feel it in my hams, i guess its alright, tho. 

I did the last 4 sets low rep low RI, trying to work on my grip again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Training for 4/17:  Hams/Calves/Abs
> 
> SLDL - 135lbx6  225lbx5  245lbx6 x(4x2x2x2 10s RI)
> ...



Nice weight on the "mono's version" of SLDL's


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Mono Style Deads!!  

nice work on those!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice strength on SLDL Mon, keep up the hard work.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

SLDLs lookin' good.  I do mine with a slight knee bend as well just to take some pressure off the kne joint and lower back and increase range of motion without stretching the lumbar spine.


----------

